#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Снова о Ниббане

## Zom

> А до Ниббаны он в Ниббане не пребывал разве?


Скандхи Будды действовали в мире.
А потом (после смерти, а точнее париниббаны Будды) перестали действовать в мире. И новых скандх Будды в мире появиться не может (с т.з. Тхеравады, разумеется).
-)

----------


## Оскольд

> Скандхи Будды действовали в мире.
> А потом (после смерти, а точнее париниббаны Будды) перестали действовать в мире. И новых скандх Будды в мире появиться не может (с т.з. Тхеравады, разумеется).
> -)


Вот это то, что лично меня больше всего смущает в современной Тхераваде(тут бы выпытать у sergey, Ассаджи или ARYAPRAJNA  насколько верны мои подозрения, что раннему буддизму(каноническому) было свойчственно оставлять вопрос о том где и как "находится" Будда после Париниббаны и что Он может проявить, а что нет за скобками...т.е. хранить "благородное молчание", что вполне разумно хотя бы потому, что сансарическим языком адекватно передать ниббанические состояния наверное просто не возможно...),а то, что приходится читать у современных учителей Тхеравады(замечу не всех) скорее смахивает на духовное самоубийство и жажду несуществования, чем на Ниббану, хотя может быть я и не прав, компетентным себя в этой области абсолютно не считаю, просто делюсь "наболевшими" и сильно "наболевшими" мыслями...

т.е. получается какая то странная "свобода" в такой трактовке Ниббаны, дескать освободился и все уже ничего не можешь, аки мумия лежи себе в уютном и счастливом небытии и отдыхай от страданий...

И все же мне сдается(полуинтуитивно от прочтения того немногого, что я успел в Каноне...вспомнить хотя бы "тело разума" и прочие вещи забытые современными тхеравадинами...), что Будда учил другой Ниббане...подождем спецов может что нить и подскажут)))...

с уважением

----------


## Иван Ран

> т.е. получается какая то странная "свобода" в такой трактовке Ниббаны, дескать освободился и все уже ничего не можешь, аки мумия лежи себе в уютном и счастливом небытии и отдыхай от страданий...


Находясь в ниббане с остатком, Татхагата может многое, а после смерти, с распадом скандх, Татхагата исчезает и больше не перерождается нигде, а его поток сознания становиться дхармой ниббаны (амата-дхату, если не ошибаюсь). Помоему это и есть махапариниббана с точки зрения Тхеравады.

----------


## Zom

> то, что приходится читать у современных учителей Тхеравады(замечу не всех) скорее смахивает на духовное самоубийство и жажду несуществования, чем на Ниббану, хотя может быть я и не прав, компетентным себя в этой области абсолютно не считаю, просто делюсь "наболевшими" и сильно "наболевшими" мыслями...
> 
> т.е. получается какая то странная "свобода" в такой трактовке Ниббаны, дескать освободился и все уже ничего не можешь, аки мумия лежи себе в уютном и счастливом небытии и отдыхай от страданий...
> 
> И все же мне сдается(полуинтуитивно от прочтения того немногого, что я успел в Каноне...вспомнить хотя бы "тело разума" и прочие вещи забытые современными тхеравадинами...), что Будда учил другой Ниббане...


Неудивительно, что такие вопросы встают, ведь очень дороги человеку его собственные тело и ум, не так ли? -)

Кстати, дорога к Ниббане действительно лежит через жажду к не-существованию.
Подробно об этом написано в книге Тханиссаро бхикку (можно начать с 5-ой главы, стр. 91)

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> Вот это то, что лично меня больше всего смущает в современной Тхераваде(тут бы выпытать у sergey, Ассаджи или ARYAPRAJNA  насколько верны мои подозрения, что раннему буддизму(каноническому) было свойчственно оставлять вопрос о том где и как "находится" Будда после Париниббаны и что Он может проявить, а что нет за скобками...т.е. хранить "благородное молчание"


Вы думаете, что они - единственные хранители истинной Тхеравады?
Участники здесь высказывают своё личное ИМХО, не более того.



> что вполне разумно хотя бы потому, что сансарическим языком адекватно передать ниббанические состояния наверное просто не возможно...),а то, что приходится читать у современных учителей Тхеравады(замечу не всех) скорее смахивает на духовное самоубийство и жажду несуществования, чем на Ниббану, хотя может быть я и не прав, компетентным себя в этой области абсолютно не считаю, просто делюсь "наболевшими" и сильно "наболевшими" мыслями...


Никоим образом не смахивает. Дхамма Ниббана не может быть проанализированна или выраженна в терминах сансары. Любой учитель вам скажет, что 4 мнения, насчёт того, что такое Ниббана не верны.





> т.е. получается какая то странная "свобода" в такой трактовке Ниббаны, дескать освободился и все уже ничего не можешь, аки мумия лежи себе в уютном и счастливом небытии и отдыхай от страданий...


А вы думаете Будда там марки на почтовые конверты клеит?
Всё верно цель и описание пути к цели совпадают. Будда искал путь избавления от* любого* страдания и в результате его открыл. Если вы проанализируете, что такое страдание, вы увидите, что Ниббана должна быть лешена всех атрибутов страдания.



> И все же мне сдается(полуинтуитивно от прочтения того немногого, что я успел в Каноне...вспомнить хотя бы "тело разума" и прочие вещи забытые современными тхеравадинами...), что Будда учил другой Ниббане...


Неужели все-все никаи, все буддийские университеты, все монастыри всё забыли, а несколько спецов на русском БФ постигли суть слов Татхагаты? Ну, вы сами подумайте, насколько это, как минимум, самонадеянно выглядит.



> подождем спецов может что нить и подскажут)))...


Чуток за Зума обижуть, ладно?
"Спецы" (особливо самостийный Арьяпраджня), насколько я понимаю, не столь связаны с традицией, как Зум. А Тхеравада - это не только то, что было две с половиной тыс. лет назад. Тхеравада - это живая традиция со своими канонами.



> *До* писал:
>  тогда, почему(если я не ошибаюсь, если ошибаюсь поправьте!!!) Будда учил тому, что жажда становления и жажда несуществования это равноопастные препятствия на пути к Просветлению, а современные учителя Тхеравады(не все) учат иначе и даже книжки пишут, вот, оправдывая эти тенденции...или я просто что то упустил?)))


А кто так учит? 
Вообще говоря, страстная жажда чего бы то ни было  в любом случае удерживает в сансаре. И жажда несуществования, пока она не будет преодолена, тоже будет держать в сансаре.




> Вопрос на засыпку...про камень)))...в трактовке До...ежели в меня пульнули камень и пришибли слегонца, это чья камма? Моя али того кто бросил?


То, что в вас попали - это созревший плод вашей каммы. А тот, кто кидал - создаёт этим свою камму.



> А то в Вашем варианте как то не ясно...вот долетел бы камень до Будды, неужели же это была бы Его камма?


Да, когда в Будду попал камень сброшенный Девадаттой - это было созревание каммы Будды. Но т.к. он стал Буддой, то следствие получилось незначительным: осколок камня только поранил ногу Будды.

----------


## Оскольд

Ув. Топпер, я не буду Вам долго говорить о том, что не желтая накидка делает человека компетентным, в принципе мне уже понятно, что Вы будете и дальше оправдывать некоторые крайности некоторых современных учителей Тхеравады, поскольку это живая традиция к которой Вы принадлежите, а что там было 2500 лет назад не так для Вас важно...в конце концов куда более важно вычислить с точностью до секунды время полдня или покритиковать махаянистских еретиков, чем мучится сомнениями и ненужными вопросами, пусть там в Универсететах по всему миру разбираются, там знают ответы на все вопросы...но позвольте мне задать Вам, лицу связанному с традицией и уже поэтому глубокоуважаемому и г8оворящему не свое ИМХО, а ИМХО могучей организации, пару вопросов:

*Прав значит был господин Кураев, когда утверждал что современные буддисты стремятся к духовному самоубийству?* Или неправ? А если неправ, то почему? И еще, как Вы думаете, почему Будда не отвечал на вопрос "существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует?" Почему бы просто не сказал: "да ничего там в Ниббане нет, одно отсутствие набившего оскомину существования и в этом наше счастье"???

----------

Германн (06.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> *Прав значит был господин Кураев, когда утверждал что современные буддисты стремятся к духовному самоубийству?* Или неправ?


Не прав.



> А если неправ, то почему?


Потому, что не понимает учения Будды.



> И еще, как Вы думаете, почему Будда не отвечал на вопрос "существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует?" Почему бы просто не сказал: "да ничего там в Ниббане нет, одно отсутствие набившего оскомину существования и в этом наше счастье"???


Он не просто не говорил. Он проводил анализ, в котором показывал, что Татхагату даже при жизни найти нельзя. И в этом смысле Ниббана за границами любой логики и любого анализа. И любой учитель тхеравады вам об этом скажет.
А вот проанализировать наличие ккхандх вполне можно. И ккхандхи (и вообще все санкхата дхаммы) по смерти будут разрушены.
Любое же взаимодействие в нашем мире возможно только посредством сансарных дхамм.

----------


## Оскольд

Спасибо Топпер....

Просто, чтобы проиллюстрировать, что и в современной Тхераваде не все так однозначно:

вот мнение достопочтенного Бхикху Сасана
http://nibbanadhatu.org/nibbana/80/parinibbana

а вот достопочтенного Бхикху Бодхи 
http://nibbanadhatu.org/nibbana/17/nibbana

И мнение второго, мне кажется более близким...

----------


## Топпер

Они оба пытаются концептуально выразить невыразимое. Собственно говоря, из такого осмысления, в своё время и выросли Махаяна и Тхеравада.
Но оба по своему правы.
Вот, что пишет бхиккху Бодхи:



> Что же происходит с арахантом после его смерти? Это состояние аннигиляции или состояние вечного существования в той или иной форме? Будда отрицает оба варианта, объявляя этот вопрос неуместным. Вопрос "Что происходит с арахантом после смерти?" возникает в силу едва различимого цепляния за идею, что у араханта есть эго. Но поскольку у араханта нет эго, он не входит ни в какое состояние вечного существования на небесах или как "Вселенское Я" в безличной форме. Также, состояние ниббаны – это не аннигиляция, поскольку эго, которое якобы подвергается уничтожению или аннигиляции, не существует. То, что мы называем арахантом – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка. Будда говорит: "Только в той мере существует способ для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения – сфера познания, в какой существует сознание вместе с имя-формой. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения.
> 
> Таким образом, из этого мы видим, что понятия не могут выразить невыразимое, и ум не может измерить неизмеримое.


и это не противоречит тому, что пишет Бхиккху Сасана:



> Когда для полностью просветленного существа настает момент смерти, его сознание проецируется на ниббану. Поскольку момент смерти настал, сознание приостанавливается, прекращается. С того момента остается только ниббана, лишенная какого бы то ни было остаточного сознания. Тело подвергнется естественному процессу разложения, и потом все завершится. Это очень похоже на волну, которая исчезла на берегу: вода – все еще там, песок – все еще там, но волна уже нет. То же самое относится и к араханту, полностью освобожденному существу, Будде. То, что происходит в момент его смерти – всего лишь прекращение возникновения совокупностей, в этот раз окончательное. Сознание, объектом которого является ниббана, больше не возникает.


Функционирования "человека" со всеми его атрибутами в Ниббане не будет.

----------


## Zom

> Будда учил тому, что жажда становления и жажда несуществования это равноопастные препятствия на пути к Просветлению, а современные учителя Тхеравады(не все) учат иначе и даже книжки пишут, вот, оправдывая эти тенденции...или я просто что то упустил?))) Прошу проинформировать со ссылками на Канон...


Являются, но не равноопасными. Поскольку жажда к существованию = жажда к сансаре.
Жажда к не-существованию = жажда уйти от сансары.
Опасность последнего в том, что это всё ещё жажда, а значит и становление (рождение).

Даже анагами (3-ий уровень буддийского святого) не свободен от этих двух, а свободен уже только Просветленный - Архат.

Рекомендую ознакомиться с книгой Тханиссаро на предмет подробнейших ссылок на цитаты из Канона.

----------


## Оскольд

*Топпер* писал:



> и это не противоречит тому, что пишет Бхиккху Сасана:


Вам кажется, что не противоречит, а мне кажется, что противоречит....тем более Вы же сами только что сказали, что из _подобных_ противоречий когда то разошлись Тхеравада(хотя можно ли ставить знак равенства между той и нынешней Тхеравадой, ведь так многое забыто...) и Махаяна....так что не надо все упрощать...




> Функционирования "человека" со всеми его атрибутами в Ниббане не будет.


Но это не значит, что *не будет ничего вообще*, что как волна прокатилась и нет ее и ничего нет и радуйтесь значит...

*Zom* писал:



> Рекомендую ознакомиться с книгой Тханиссаро на предмет подробнейших ссылок на цитаты из Канона.


Я уже начал ознакамливаться))) Только мне, чтобы достаточно внятно перевести с подручными средствами нужно время...Вы же тем временем могли бы привести хоть один пример, из запомнишихся Вам, из Канона где восхволялась бы жажда к несуществованию или где утверждалось бы, что Татхагата по смерти не существует...




> Жажда к не-существованию = жажда уйти от сансары.


А мне кажется это разные вещи, потому как несуществование это обусловленный плод обусловленных предпосылок, имхо, а Ниббана вне концепций и обусловленности...Можете навскидку, как высокопросвещенный человек имеющий прямую связь с Традицией просветить мою темность на сей счет хотя бы одной коротенькой цитатой?

----------


## Топпер

> Вам кажется, что не противоречит, а мне кажется, что противоречит.


Они об одном и том же. Только разными словами.



> хотя можно ли ставить знак равенства между той и нынешней Тхеравадой, ведь так многое забыто...


Что бы так говорить, надо, как минимум знать, что же было вначале. А кто у нас обладает таковой полнотой информации? И, более того, кто сможет оценить так, что бы его оценка была чем-то большим, чем его личное ИМХО



> Но это не значит, что *не будет ничего вообще*, что как волна прокатилась и нет ее и ничего нет и радуйтесь значит...


Если вы скажете, что есть "нечто" - это будет ошибкой. Если вы скажете, что ничего нет - это тоже будет ошибкой.
Любое мнение насчёт Ниббаны - это диттхи, ошибочные представления.

----------


## Оскольд

> Если вы скажете, что есть "нечто" - это будет ошибкой. Если вы скажете, что ничего нет - это тоже будет ошибкой.
> Любое мнение насчёт Ниббаны - это диттхи, ошибочные представления.


Согласен, поэтому не надо их, этих диттхи, плодить...




> Что бы так говорить, надо, как минимум знать, что же было вначале


Я сужу хотя бы потому, что никто из связанных с Традицией, так и не объяснил мне, что такое "тело разума". И еще потому, что постоянно то тут то там читаешь что такой то Учитель реконструировал такую то практику по Канону и комментам, поскольку к его времени живой передачи от наставника к ученику не осталось, а было в лучшем случае, начетничество и т.д. и т.п....впрочем я свое мнение не абсолютизирую, хотя и говорю прямо то что думаю на данный момент, Вы уж простите...




> Они об одном и том же. Только разными словами.


Акценты, имхо, настолько разные, что лично мне трудно поверить в это...
Кстати говоря, Топпер,а Вы никогда не ставите под сомнение свое понимание?

----------


## Zom

> Можете навскидку, как высокопросвещенный человек имеющий прямую связь с Традицией просветить мою темность на сей счет хотя бы одной коротенькой цитатой?


Я не буду вам приводить коротенькие цитатки, потому что это будет бессистемно и на 1 мою цитатку потребуется еще 10 цитаток. Советую не торопиться, а последовательно изучить книгу, и тогда все просьбы приводить цитатки отпадут за ненадобностью.




> Я сужу хотя бы потому, что никто из связанных с Традицией, так и не объяснил мне, что такое "тело разума".


И что такое "тело разума"? 
Если вы имеете в виду то что в книгах встречается как "mind-made body", то это относится к одной из сверхспособноствей - иддхи, и может быть развито йогинами (буддийскими или не буддийскими), практикующими глубокое сосредоточение ума. К просветлению это "тело" не имеет никакого отношения. Это всё ещё мирское знание.

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен, поэтому не надо их, этих диттхи, плодить...


О чём я в самом начале и говорил.
Правда то, что санкхата дхамм в Ниббане нет - это не диттхи.



> Я сужу хотя бы потому, что никто из связанных с Традицией, так и не объяснил мне, что такое "тело разума"


На пали, как это будет звучать?



> И еще потому, что постоянно то тут то там читаешь что такой то Учитель реконструировал такую то практику по Канону и комментам, поскольку к его времени живой передачи от наставника к ученику не осталось, а было в лучшем случае, начетничество


Только когда пишут такое забываю, что если бы не начётничество, то никакой Тхеравады вообще бы не сохранилось И никакого Канона.
Есть методы, которые в большей степени можно считать авторскими. Но есть и живая линия передачи. Традиция понимания и трактовки Канона.



> и т.д. и т.п....впрочем я свое мнение не абсолютизирую, хотя и говорю прямо то что думаю на данный момент, Вы уж простите...


Не с того начинаете. 
В начале, лучше развить веру в Три Драгоценности и принять Прибежище. 
А критиковать, находясь снаружи ограды желающих всегда много.



> Кстати говоря, Топпер,а Вы никогда не ставите под сомнение свое понимание?


А к чему такой вопрос?

----------


## Оскольд

*Zom* писал:



> Я не буду вам приводить коротенькие цитатки, потому что это будет бессистемно и на 1 мою цитатку потребуется еще 10 цитаток. Советую не торопиться, а последовательно изучить книгу, и тогда все просьбы приводить цитатки отпадут за ненадобностью.


Хорошо, но до этого времени прошу не быть столь категоричным, что касется "жажды несуществовани", раз уж нет такой цитатки где это было бы отроженно несомненно, а на одни из них требуются другие и т.д....Пока что то что я прочитал из пятой главы про Великого Брахму, то что сумел нормально перевести на этот момент, мне об "жажде к несуществованию" как к благому подспорью на Пути ничего не говорит...

*Zom* писал:



> И что такое "тело разума"?
> Если вы имеете в виду то что в книгах встречается как "mind-made body", то это относится к одной из сверхспособноствей - иддхи, и может быть развито йогинами (буддийскими или не буддийскими), практикующими глубокое сосредоточение ума. К просветлению это "тело" не имеет никакого отношения. Это всё ещё мирское знание.


*Топпер* писал:



> На пали, как это будет звучать?


В книгах(Каноне) Будда, насколько я понял, рекомендует практику по развитию *manomaya-kāya*(так это будет звучать на пали), но в современной Тхераваде эта практика не сохранилась, похоже... Эту тему я поднимал здесь:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11385
Если есть что сказать, прошу туда...




> Правда то, что санкхата дхамм в Ниббане нет - это не диттхи.


Но при этом утверждать, что *там нет абсолютно ничего*,а одно несуществование, это диттхи? Так?

*Топпер* писал:



> Не с того начинаете.
> В начале, лучше развить веру в Три Драгоценности и принять Прибежище.
> А критиковать, находясь снаружи ограды желающих всегда много.


С верой в Будду и Дхамму не скажу, что отлично, но неплохо...а вот в Сангху...как можно принимать прибежище в Сангхе когда не уверен, что она сохранила Учение Будды? Даже для бедных женщин монашества несохранила...и теперь боится ввести, как бояться некоторые из за одной секунды пропустить полдень...Нет, принять в такой Сангхе прибежище, пока не развеяны подобные сомнения, было бы просто лицемерием, а Вы, ув.Топпер, действуете в данном случае, как бывалый протестантский миссионер или какой нибудь "Свидетель Иеговы", простите...

*Топпер* писал:



> А к чему такой вопрос?


Просто мне иногда кажется, что вы слишком категорично иногда высказываете нечто, в чем не грех было бы сомневаться или по крайней мере допускать, что не все так просто...

С уважением...

----------


## Топпер

> В книгах(Каноне) Будда, насколько я понял, рекомендует практику по развитию *manomaya-kāya*(так это будет звучать на пали), но в современной Тхераваде эта практика не сохранилась, похоже... Эту тему я поднимал здесь:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11385
> Если есть что сказать, прошу туда...


Это не практика, как таковая. Это способность. Зум выше писал про иддхи. Таковой способностью далеко не все Архаты даже наделены. Как, впрочем, и другими иддхи.



> Но при этом утверждать, что *там нет абсолютно ничего*,а одно несуществование, это диттхи? Так?


Да, это крайность. Но сказать, что там нет ничего из сансары - не крайность.



> С верой в Будду и Дхамму не скажу, что отлично, но неплохо...


Это потому, что Будду вы лично не видели  :Wink:  А так бы, наверное, тоже недостатки нашли



> а вот в Сангху...как можно принимать прибежище в Сангхе когда не уверен, что она сохранила Учение Будды? Даже для бедных женщин монашества несохранила...и теперь боится ввести, как бояться некоторые из за одной секунды пропустить полдень...Нет, принять в такой Сангхе прибежище, пока не развеяны подобные сомнения, было бы просто лицемерием,


Вот с этим (со своим скепсисом) и работайте. А пока " я буддист, но сангха для меня не драгоценность" - это ещё не буддизм.
Кстати, Прибежище принимается в Арьясангхе, а бхиккхусангха только символ. А насчёт того, что не сохранили женскую Сангху - так это к женщинам вопрос, почему они не хотели стричься до такой степени, что в итоге не смогли набрать четырёх бхиккхуни.



> а Вы, ув.Топпер, действуете в данном случае, как бывалый протестантский миссионер или какой нибудь "Свидетель Иеговы", простите...


Тогда уж будьте до конца не лицемерным и не пишите мне "уважаемый". Ибо уважения вы не показываете. Тем более, что мне лично это уважение и не нужно. Оно вам нужнее, было бы.
А действую я как бывалый протестантский миссионер  :Smilie:  потому, что для меня подобные случаи не редкость. У нас в стране пока очень мало искренних буддистов. И тот же Зум с его *реальной* работой в вихаре и поддержкой сангхи или Раудекс, который находит время, силы, средства приезжать к нам из Москвы для мення ценнее 10 знатоков канона, которые ничего не делают. Если бы хотя бы 20 таких человек, как они было бы в Питере, за судьбу российской Тхеравады можно было бы не беспокоиться.



> Просто мне иногда кажется, что вы слишком категорично иногда высказываете нечто, в чем не грех было бы сомневаться или по крайней мере допускать, что не все так просто...


Сомневаюсь, конечно. 
А вот то, что вы начинаете меня поучать, как бы по вашему мнению мне стоило себя вести - вот это действие из того же корня растёт, что и обсуждаемое выше.

Не хотел переходить на наши с вами личности. Но, видимо, стоило прояснить этот вопрос. Надеюсь, не очень обидел своим постом.

----------


## Huandi

Логика (простая)

1. У архата нет никакой жажды.
2. Если нечто будет происходить с ним без жажды к этому, то по какой причине? Ведь причина существования - жажда.
3. Если нечто происходит без воли, без желания, разве это можно назвать "свободой"?

----------


## Оскольд

*Топпер* писал:



> Вот с этим (со своим скепсисом) и работайте. А пока " я буддист, но сангха для меня не драгоценность" - это ещё не буддизм.


Я не писал, что считаю себя буддистом...Более того, по большому счету, не вижу смысла считать себя кем то вообще и вешать на свою самость сотню другую ярлыков, чтобы она с ними цацкалась как с побрекушками, хотя не исключаю, что когда нибудь, встречу человека их Тхеравадинской Сангхи у которого мне захочется принять прибежище и поучиться...если мне когда нибудь такая возможность представится...

*Топпер* писал:



> Это не практика, как таковая. Это способность. Зум выше писал про иддхи. Таковой способностью далеко не все Архаты даже наделены. Как, впрочем, и другими иддхи.


Приведите цитату из источника, где говорилось бы, что маномайа-кайа это иддха...И желательно в ту тему...

*Топпер* писал:



> Это потому, что Будду вы лично не видели  А так бы, наверное, тоже недостатки нашли


Не исключено...Более того, если бы эти недостатки показались бы мне принципиальными я бы не принял у Него Прибежища...

*Топпер*  писал:



> Тогда уж будьте до конца не лицемерным и не пишите мне "уважаемый". Ибо уважения вы не показываете. Тем более, что мне лично это уважение и не нужно. Оно вам нужнее, было бы.


Я стараюсь уважительно и дружелюбно относиться ко всем...Не всегда получается, но к Вам получается))), еще со старого курайника, где я был, в основном, читателем......Более того, хочу подчеркнуть, что не считаю, что из за разных мнений по тому или иному вопросу можно неуважительно к кому то относится...Так что...ув.Топпер...

*
 Топпер* писал:



> А действую я как бывалый протестантский миссионер  потому, что для меня подобные случаи не редкость. У нас в стране пока очень мало искренних буддистов. И тот же Зум с его реальной работой в вихаре и поддержкой сангхи или Раудекс, который находит время, силы, средства приезжать к нам из Москвы для мення ценнее 10 знатоков канона, которые ничего не делают. Если бы хотя бы 20 таких человек, как они было бы в Питере, за судьбу российской Тхеравады можно было бы не беспокоиться.


К сожалению не могу разделить с вами такую вот "протестансткую" логику, поскольку не являюсь ее почитателем...

Топпер писал:




*Топпер* писал:



> Сомневаюсь, конечно.
> А вот то, что вы начинаете меня поучать...


Я не имел намерения Вас поучать, я выразил свое недоумение по поводу категоричности Ваших утверждений...не более того...

*Топпер* писал:



> Не хотел переходить на наши с вами личности. Но, видимо, стоило прояснить этот вопрос. Надеюсь, не очень обидел своим постом.


Не в коем случае ув.Топпер))) Мы беседуем и беседа эта для меня пока интересна...Спасибо!

*Хуанди* писал:



> Логика (простая)
> 
> 1. У архата нет никакой жажды.
> 2. Если нечто будет происходить с ним без жажды к этому, то по какой причине? Ведь причина существования - жажда.
> 3. Если нечто происходит без воли, без желания, разве это можно назвать "свободой"?


Логика Ваша, ув.Хуанди, мне понятна, но имхо, она не верна(логика вообще не самый лучший инструмент, поскольку то что доказано логически часто расходится с Реальностью) и вот почему яы так считаю и где вижу ее противоречивость:

У Будды после достижения Нирваны, как и у Архата, не было жажды? Так?
Но он решил проповедовать...Так? Значит Его на это сподвигло нечто другое, а не жажда...мое имхо, что это нечто, было каруна-сострадание, значит можно пресечь полностью жажду но при этом действовать из сострадания?...Понимаете к чему я?...

----------


## Оскольд

> А насчёт того, что не сохранили женскую Сангху - так это к женщинам вопрос, почему они не хотели стричься до такой степени, что в итоге не смогли набрать четырёх бхиккхуни.


Теперь желающие есть, но суеверный страх нарушить букву в угоду духу, почему то выше...Хорошо, что не у всех...

Не из той же это оперы, что и боязнь съесть что нибуть на секунду позже?

----------


## Топпер

Это не суеверный страх. Это правила пострижения.
Что бы проиллюстрировать задам вопрос: допустим, сангха бы исчезла. Через какое-то время, несколько человек пожелали бы стать монахами и надели бы монашеские тивары.
 Как вы считаете, они бы стали буддийскими монахами от этого действия?




> *Топпер* писал:
> Я не писал, что считаю себя буддистом...Более того, по большому счету, не вижу смысла считать себя кем то вообще и вешать на свою самость сотню другую ярлыков, чтобы она с ними цацкалась как с побрекушками, хотя не исключаю, что когда нибудь, встречу человека их Тхеравадинской Сангхи у которого мне захочется принять прибежище и поучиться...если мне когда нибудь такая возможность представится...


Это несколько проясняет ситуацию. Если вы не буддист, с вас и спроса нет. Тем более, что вы сами сказали что, возможно, даже Будду не признали бы за авторитет.



> К сожалению не могу разделить с вами такую вот "протестансткую" логику, поскольку не являюсь ее почитателем...


Это не протестантская логика. Это логика традиционных буддистов. Традиционных, в том смысле, что примерно так думают в странах, где Тхеравада является исторической традицией. Это у нас в стране логика в основном идеалистическая. Но это, надеюсь, со временем пройдёт. Ибо, пока миряне (речь теперь не о вас т.к. выяснилось, что вы не буддист, а о довольно обширной группе людей с ярлычком "буддист") не будут выполнять свою основную, по отношению к Сангхе  (не побоюсь этого слова) обязанность - дану. А будут, вместо этого, обсуждать монахов, до тех пор Тхеравады (да и любых других направлений Буддизма) у нас в стране не будет. А без конкретных дел даже изучение Канона - не более, чем интелектуальное хобби.

За то, что не обиделись - благодарю.

----------


## Raudex

> ...в конце концов куда более важно вычислить с точностью до секунды время полдня...


Я знал что это превратится в анекдот  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Это не анекдот. Очень полезная информация. (Тем более, что в традиционных странах существуют книжечки с астрономическим полднем и фазами луны). Надеюсь, что всё же удасться на её основании, со временем, наладить нормальное питание.

----------


## Оскольд

Будда, насколько я знаю, разрешил менять второстепенные правила ради духа Дхаммы, если того потребуют обстоятельства, но за это время никто так и не решился этим воспользоваться...а ведь какое мудрое разрешение то! Вы не находите? И начетничеством не пахнет...
Это я к этим словам:



> Это не суеверный страх. Это правила пострижения.





> Что бы проиллюстрировать задам вопрос: допустим, сангха бы исчезла. Через какое-то время, несколько человек пожелали бы стать монахами и надели бы монашеские тивары.
> Как вы считаете, они бы стали буддийскими монахами от этого действия?


Пример некорректен, потому как ни Сангха, ни Учение не исчезло, исчезла женская линия пострижения...




> Это несколько проясняет ситуацию. Если вы не буддист, с вас и спроса нет. Тем более, что вы сами сказали что, возможно, даже Будду не признали бы за авторитет.


Можете считать меня латентным буддистом(шутка) :Smilie: 
А насчет авторитета...да, если бы вместо просветленного я увидел бы человека занимающегося начетничеством и одержимого суевериями, то конечно бы такой человек не вызвал бы у меня желания принять у него прибежище...в этом есть что то плохое?




> Это не протестантская логика. Это логика традиционных буддистов. Традиционных, в том смысле, что примерно так думают в странах, где Тхеравада является исторической традицией. Это у нас в стране логика в основном идеалистическая. Но это, надеюсь, со временем пройдёт. Ибо, пока миряне (речь теперь не о вас т.к. выяснилось, что вы не буддист, а о довольно обширной группе людей с ярлычком "буддист") не будут выполнять свою основную, по отношению к Сангхе (не побоюсь этого слова) обязанность - дану. А будут, вместо этого, обсуждать монахов, до тех пор Тхеравады (да и любых других направлений Буддизма) у нас в стране не будет. А без конкретных дел даже изучение Канона - не более, чем интелектуальное хобби.


Согласен с общей постановкой вопроса, с тем, что Вы говорите про интеллектуальное хобби и т.д., хотя думаю что не все, кто не хочет примыкать к Тайской Сангхе, а к примеру едут на Шри-Ланку или в Бирму занимаются интеллектуальными играми, даже наоборот, а использовать Дхамму как повод к кипучей "комсомольской" работе тоже не очень как то... Да и призывы побыстей принять Прибежище, до того, как человеку помогли разобраться со всеми сомнениями, тоже не делают чести...это я и называю "протестантским миссионерством"...

Насчет же того, что такие тенденции есть в странах традиционного распространения...ну так и что теперь? Мы вот тоже "традиционно-православная" страна, однако среди православных американцев, шведов или англичан(ос обенно благодаря вл.Антонию Сурожскому и Серафиму(Роузу)) куда чаще, в процентном соотношении, можно встретить реальную внутреннюю работу, а не обрядоверие и не борьбу с ИНН...и не дай Бог им следовать тем тенденциям, что сейчас присутствуют в РПЦ МП...это я к тому, что такая логика не самый лучший аргумент...

----------


## Топпер

> Будда, насколько я знаю, разрешил менять второстепенные правила ради духа Дхаммы, если того потребуют обстоятельства, но за это время никто так и не решился этим воспользоваться...а ведь какое мудрое разрешение то! Вы не находите? И начетничеством не пахнет...


Начётничеством и так не пахнет, если учесть:
1.Что решали на Соборе Архаты. Т.е. те, кто обладал немножко не нашим уровнем понимания.
2.Естественно, что мы вынуждены нарушать некоторые правила. Например, носим тёплую одежду поверх тивар. Но в этом нет ничего хорошего, вообще говоря. Просто вынуждены мириться с обстоятельствами. 
Сама дорожка по отмене "второстепенных" правил очень скользкая. Сначала, разрешили соль в рожке носить с собой. А потом и расколы произошли, и изменения Дхаммы и Винаи.



> Пример некорректен, потому как ни Сангха, ни Учение не исчезло, исчезла женская линия пострижения...


Пример полностью корректен. Вы может быть не в курсе, что Упасампада проводится только по вполне конкретным правилам и если их невозможно соблюсти, пострижение не будет признанно действительным. Подобные правила - это страховка от самосвятов, коих во все времена было достаточно.
Так вот, по этим самым правилам, при пострижении женщин, должно присутствовать не менее 4 бхиккхуни той же Дхаммы и той же Винаи, что и постригаемая. Раз этого нет - значит нет.
То же самое и с мужской Сангхой. А ведь, как было бы просто, во времена, когда не могли набрать нужного количества монахов, взять да и признать всех переодевшихся монахами.  Так ведь тет, начётничеством занимались, посылали "за три моря" экспедиции, что бы возрадить Сангху.



> А насчет авторитета...да, если бы вместо просветленного я увидел бы человека занимающегося начетничеством и одержимого суевериями, то конечно бы такой человек не вызвал бы у меня желания принять у него прибежище...в этом есть что то плохое?


Мне помнится, Будда предостерегал от 4 видов опасности:
1.От недооценки кшатрия, т.к. он может вынуть меч.
2.От недооценки даже мальенького огня т.к. из него может возникнуть большой пожар
3.От недооценки змеи т.к. даже маленький змееныш может нанести смертельный укус.
4.От недооценки монаха т.к. даже под видом нерадивого может скрываться святой.



> хотя думаю что не все, кто не хочет примыкать к Тайской Сангхе, а к примеру едут на Шри-Ланку или в Бирму занимаются интеллектуальными играми, даже наоборот,


И чем эти поездки потом заканчиваются? Толк от них есть, кроме приобретения впечатлений?



> а использовать Дхамму как повод к кипучей "комсомольской" работе тоже не очень как то


А как вы думаете, приезды в вихару и поддержка монахов - это "кипучая комсомольская деятельность"? И если никто её не будет делать, то каким образом будет существовать Тхеравада?



> ... Да и призывы побыстей принять Прибежище, до того, как человеку помогли разобраться со всеми сомнениями, тоже не делают чести...это я и называю "протестантским миссионерством"...


А мы и не призываем к этому. Напротив, здесь на форуме даже высказывалось неудовольствие тем фактом, что мы смотрим на человека год, как минимум.
Так, что не обольщайтесь, в моём призыве не было желания обратить вас любой ценой. Скорее напротив, я бы сильно подумал, прежде чем давать Прибежище.



> Насчет же того, что такие тенденции есть в странах традиционного распространения...ну так и что теперь?


А то, что у них Тхеравада есть, а у нас нет. 



> Мы вот тоже "традиционно-православная" страна, однако среди православных американцев, шведов или англичан(ос обенно благодаря вл.Антонию Сурожскому и Серафиму(Роузу)) куда чаще, в процентном соотношении, можно встретить реальную внутреннюю работу, а не обрядоверие и не борьбу с ИНН...и не дай Бог им следовать тем тенденциям, что сейчас присутствуют в РПЦ МП...это я к тому, что такая логика не самый лучший аргумент...


Не обольщайтесь насчёт внутренней работы у местных Роузов. Это стандартная иллюзия типа: "ну я же росту над собой". Не видно результатов роста. Увы у многих. 
Вы думаете Будда зря начинал свои проповеди для мирян с рассказа о пользе даны, потом о пользе нравственности и только потом говорил о сложных концепциях? Какой духовный рост может быть, если человек (я говорю о тех, кто живёт рядом, в Питере) не готов оторвать пятую точку от дивана и хотя бы раз в месяц приехать с тарелкой салата в вихару? Какое может быть уважение к Сангхе, которое, теоретически, буддист должен развить в себе, если в монахах ищутся только недостатки для того, что бы оправдать собственное нежелание делать что-то реальное?

----------


## Zom

> мне об "жажде к несуществованию" как к благому подспорью на Пути ничего не говорит...


Пока мы сансарные существа у нас может быть 2 общих направления - либо стремление к существованию, либо стремление выйти из существования, т.е. прекратить существование. Неужели это так трудно понять?

Насчёт ссылок и цитат: (надеюсь сами разберетесь)




> Another problem with the Nigantha view is that they did not see that the act
> of being equanimous in the face of pain is also a type of kamma, and as such can
> become a center for craving and clinging. The Buddha discusses this point in his
> analysis of another view, one that he adapted from meditators of sects who
> aimed at non‐becoming.
> This viewpoint is expressed in a fairly cryptic statement that, because of an
> idiomatic peculiarity of the Pali language, can be translated in two ways:
> 
> “The supreme viewpoint external (to the Dhamma) is this: ‘I should
> ...

----------


## Huandi

> Логика Ваша, ув.Хуанди, мне понятна, но имхо, она не верна(логика вообще не самый лучший инструмент, поскольку то что доказано логически часто расходится с Реальностью) и вот почему яы так считаю и где вижу ее противоречивость:


У меня логика как раз верная.




> У Будды после достижения Нирваны, как и у Архата, не было жажды? Так?
> Но он решил проповедовать...Так? Значит Его на это сподвигло нечто другое, а не жажда...мое имхо, что это нечто, было каруна-сострадание, значит можно пресечь полностью жажду но при этом действовать из сострадания?...Понимаете к чему я?...


Про рождаться снова из сострадания - это сразу же будет махаяна. Вы же хотели разобраться с позиции тхеравады, не так ли?

Будда не ушел в Паринирвану _сразу_, так как имел мотивацию помочь другим. "Обычные" архаты, кстати, точно также _сразу_ не паринирванятся только по этой же причине - помогают Сангхе и поддерживаются Дхарму. Не для себя.

----------


## Huandi

> Пока мы сансарные существа у нас может быть 2 общих направления - либо стремление к существованию, либо стремление выйти из существования, т.е. прекратить существование. Неужели это так трудно понять?


Вибхава, которую переводят как "несуществование", на деле (то есть, по той версии которую я считаю верной) означает "иное бытие". Вибхава-танха соответственно - жажда иного (лучшего) бытия. А абхава (собственно небытие) вообще синоним нирваны (правда это не из тхеравадинского источника, но вроде не противоречит), так как "бхава" это и есть сансарное бытие.  Не путайте вибхава и абхава. Про это уже много и долго спорили, с цитатами и прочим. Не один раз и на разных форумах. Не помните?

----------


## Оскольд

Ребята, если честно я немного устал от этой сегодняшней беседы и отвечу по пунктам завтра, если смогу.

Одно уточнение:
Huandi писал:



> Вы же хотели разобраться с позиции тхеравады, не так ли?


Нет, в данном случае я хотел разобраться с позиции логики...

И все же, раз не все действия вызваны танхой(желанием), но есть действия вызваные еще и каруной(состраданием), то здесь не все так однозначно...Непонятно вообще зачем развивать четыре безмерных если потом анигилируешься и все....





> Вибхава, которую переводят как "несуществование", на деле (то есть, по той версии которую я считаю верной) означает "иное бытие". Вибхава-танха соответственно - жажда иного (лучшего) бытия. А абхава (собственно небытие) вообще синоним нирваны (правда это не из тхеравадинского источника, но вроде не противоречит), так как "бхава" это и есть сансарное бытие. Не путайте вибхава и абхава. Про это уже много и долго спорили, с цитатами и прочим. Не один раз и на разных форумах. Не помните?


А про это можно было бы и поподробнее...для меня)))...если хотите...

P.S. Вынужден откланяться так что сразу отвечать не обещаю...желаю всем благ!!!

----------


## Топпер

> Вибхава, которую переводят как "несуществование", на деле (то есть, по той версии которую я считаю верной) означает "иное бытие". Вибхава-танха соответственно - жажда иного (лучшего) бытия. А абхава (собственно небытие) вообще синоним нирваны (правда это не из тхеравадинского источника, но вроде не противоречит), так как "бхава" это и есть сансарное бытие.  Не путайте вибхава и абхава. Про это уже много и долго спорили, с цитатами и прочим. Не один раз и на разных форумах. Не помните?


Да, иногда "вибхава" переводят, как жажда к существованию на уровнях рупа или арупа. Тогда бхаву отождествляют с кама-локой

----------


## Huandi

> И все же, раз не все действия вызваны танхой(желанием), но есть действия вызваные еще и каруной(состраданием), то здесь не все так однозначно...Непонятно вообще зачем развивать четыре безмерных если потом анигилируешься и все....


Четыре безмерных (брахма-вихары) развивают не для пробуждения, а для рождения в мире Брахмы (в раю). Или просто для накопления благой кармы.




> А про это можно было бы и поподробнее...для меня)))...если хотите...


Да куда подробнее? Все же ясно - другое значение слова. 

Вот есть статья, где все очень подробно (мнения мое не из нее, если что, намного раньше, чем ее нашел)
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Academy/9280/go-a1.htm

----------


## Оскольд

> Да куда подробнее? Все же ясно - другое значение слова.


Просто тогда это вообще меняет суть дела...
Если Ваша версия верна,то Ниббана это новое(лучшее) бытие, лишенное сансарических качеств и т.д. и именно к этому мы должны стремиться а не к увековеченной коме...
Или я, придурок, опять чего то не понял? :Smilie: 




> Четыре безмерных (брахма-вихары) развивают не для пробуждения, а для рождения в мире Брахмы (в раю). Или просто для накопления благой кармы.


Не знаю...когда я читал про четыре безмерных мне показалось несколько иначе, хотя это опять же возможно недостаток знаний...не исключено...

А Вы считаете, что Архатом(про Будду уж не говорю) может стать человек в чьем сердце недостаточно каруны, метты и т.д.?
И как же тогда слова Будды проо то, что он учит _только_ тому, что ведет к прекращению страдания(Ниббане?) и его отказ обсуждать иное...Получается Он проповедовал разные Пути? Для одниъх к Ниббане, для других в Мир Брахмы? И кстати, описывается ли каруна как одно из главных признаков Архата или Будды? Если да, то это тоже аргумент....

----------


## Huandi

> Если Ваша версия верна,то Ниббана это новое(лучшее) бытие, лишенное сансарических качеств и т.д. и именно к этому мы должны стремиться а не к увековеченной коме...
> Или я, придурок, опять чего то не понял?


Да, неправильно. Любое бытие (бхава) есть следствие жажды. Если жажда прекращена полностью, то новое бытие не возникнет (существо не родится). И тут не важно, как понимать "вибхава" - от трактовок тут ничего не меняется. Единственное, что является ошибкой - искать в вибхава-танха некую зацепку для бытийствования после паринибанны.




> А Вы считаете, что Архатом(про Будду уж не говорю) может стать человек в чьем сердце недостаточно каруны, метты и т.д.?


У архата не должно быть неприязни и агрессии. Так как как это помеха. Причем, одн из тех, что отличает архата от анагамина. Думаю, вполне может развивать вихары для преодоления этой помехи. Только это будет просто метод, инструментальное средство.

----------


## Оскольд

> Единственное, что является ошибкой - искать в вибхава-танха некую зацепку для бытийствования после паринибанны.


Для бытийствования основанного на авидья, танха и т.д. я и так не ищу никаких зацепок...
Единственное, что мне не понятно, это возведение в качестве идеала коммотозного состояния помноженного на вечность...

Для меня такой идеал нонсенс....странность...

----------


## Huandi

> Единственное, что мне не понятно, это возведение в качестве идеала коммотозного состояния помноженного на вечность...


Сами придумали и собственная фантазия не понравилась? Любое такое "состояние" будет разновидностью бытия, то есть сансарой.

----------


## Оскольд

А как вы прикажете по другому понимать "жажду несуществования"?

----------


## Huandi

Никак. Так как "вибхава-танха" (по моему мнению) это не "жажда несуществования", а "жажда иного (лучшего) бытия".

----------


## Huandi

Даже если бы вибхава-танха и понимать как "жажда несуществования", то из этого все равно не следует, что подразумевается некое существование. Ведь это психологическая методика - дается указание, что не должно быть жажды ни в каком виде, ни к чему. А онтологические выводы это уже ближе к фантазиям.

----------


## Оскольд

Т.е. к диттхи))...(по сути дела диттхи и есть "онтологические фантазии)...
И мы опять возвращаемся к пользе "благородного молчания", а не к попыткам объяснить необъяснимое...

Кроме того, есть опасность, ихмо, что человек в своей практике медитации неосознано будет искать состояний сознания понимаемых им как "несуществование"...

Есть же такая распространенная ошибка, когда вместо того чтобы переводить все новые и новые "пласты" внимания с внешних объектов на объект концентрации, человек просто "глушит" те части своего внимания которые "настроены" на другом, в результате вместо увеличения остроты восприятия объекта медитации, выпадение. и состояние "приглушенной полуотключки"...по крайней мере у меня так было в моих "попыточках"...простите за костноязычность...

----------


## Zom

> Никак. Так как "вибхава-танха" (по моему мнению) это не "жажда несуществования", а "жажда иного (лучшего) бытия".


Какого такого иного? 
В вышеприведенной ссылке вполне ясно указано именно про желание НЕ БЫТЬ:

“The supreme viewpoint external (to the Dhamma) is this: ‘I should
not be and it should not occur to me; *I will not be*; it will not occur to me.’”
— AN 10:29

Больше того, далее [по книге Тханиссаро] Будда говорит о том, что такие практикующие рождаются либо в мире-без-форм, либо бессознательными дэвами (мира форм), т.е. не обладающими никаким сознанием. Даже если они (эти существа) потом за счёт концентрации ума смогут восстановить память о прошлых рождениях, то это их существование они не смогут вспомнить <blank memory> -)

Вот к каким становлениям ведёт жажда не-существовать.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. к диттхи))...(по сути дела диттхи и есть "онтологические фантазии)...
> И мы опять возвращаемся к пользе "благородного молчания", а не к попыткам объяснить необъяснимое...


Об этом с самого начала и говорили. Что Ниббана не может быть проанализированна. Другое дело, что апофатическое описание даёт меньший полёт для фантазии.

----------


## Huandi

> В вышеприведенной ссылке вполне ясно указано именно про желание НЕ БЫТЬ.


Есть стандартная матрика - три вида танха - кама-танха, бхава-танха, вибхава-танха. Последнее не "не быть", а "быть иначе (круче)".




> Больше того, далее [по книге Тханиссаро] Будда говорит о том, что такие практикующие рождаются либо в мире-без-форм, либо бессознательными дэвами (мира форм), т.е. не обладающими никаким сознанием.


И в мире форм и в мире без форм есть сознание. Разве что, сознания (теоретически) может не быть всего лишь в одном из миров. И это очень крутые рождения, божественные. Вполне очевидно, что речь не идет про стремление к уничтожению. А как раз про наивысшее, наикручайшее бытие.

----------


## Топпер

> Есть стандартная матрика - три вида танха - кама-танха, бхава-танха, вибхава-танха. Последнее не "не быть", а "быть иначе (круче)".


Мне кажется, что оба понимания хороши и дополняют друг друга. Мне помнится Аджан Сумедхо комментировал вибхава и как жажду несуществования чего-либо плохого. Например, человек жадет, что бы боль прекратилась. Т.е. как разлуку с неприятным.

----------


## Huandi

> Мне помнится Аджан Сумедхо комментировал вибхава и как жажду несуществования чего-либо плохого.


Давайте сравним: "жажда несуществования чего-либо плохого" и "жажда лучшего, чем сейчас". Это ведь практически одно и то же.

Оппонируется лишь точка зрения, что речь в вибхава-танха якобы идет о бхава, как бытии. И что желать его прекращения (то есть ниббаны), якобы нельзя.

----------


## Huandi

То есть, "жажда несуществования чего-либо плохого" это еще одна трактовка, тоже классическая. Про это всё есть в той статье.

----------


## Топпер

> Оппонируется лишь точка зрения, что речь в вибхава-танха якобы идет о бхава, как бытии. И что желать его прекращения (то есть ниббаны), якобы нельзя.


Думаю, что и она не лишена основания. Если мы возьмём пример деструктивного поведения, например, самоубийство, то толкает человека на неё именно жажда небытия. 
Другое дело, конечно, как этот мотив самоубийцы истолковывать. Но, думаю, что почва для трактовки вибхавы, как жажды небытия всё же есть.

----------


## Huandi

> Если мы возьмём пример деструктивного поведения, например, самоубийство, то толкает человека на неё именно жажда небытия.


Не думаю, что при самоубийствах именно такие мотивы. Обычно все банальнее и проще - психологические проблемы, желание от них уйти (жажда избежать неприятного). И уж подавно самоубийцы не должны плодом своей "практики" иметь рождение в божественных сферах?

----------


## Топпер

Согласен насчёт того, что у них скорее жажда несуществования именно этой (неприемлемой для них) ситуации. Но всё же на  100% в этом не уверен. Допускаю, что есть и те, кто нихочет вообще никакого бытия в любой форме. Кто жаждет именно полной аннигиляции.



> И уж подавно самоубийцы не должны плодом своей "практики" иметь рождение в божественных сферах?


От конкретного факта самоубийства не должны. Но наверное, могут созреть и предыдущие благие заслуги.

----------


## Huandi

> Допускаю, что есть и те, кто нихочет вообще никакого бытия в любой форме. Кто жаждет именно полной аннигиляции.


В этом случае, как я думаю, у них не будет в этот момент жажды вообще, а как раз стремление к Ниббане. Но из-за неверного воззрения, и незнания Пути, а значит и неследования ему, они ее не обретут. (корни жажды останутся, значит)

----------


## Топпер

Почему вообще не будет? Жажда небытия может быть очень страстной.

----------


## Huandi

> Почему вообще не будет? Жажда небытия может быть очень страстной.


Я подобное могу представить только как некое безумие. А в этом случае вообще нельзя говорить о том, что это такое на самом деле. Просто безумие, спутанность сознания.

----------


## Топпер

Сталкивался с такой жажой. На безумие не похоже.

----------


## Huandi

> Сталкивался с такой жажой. На безумие не похоже.


Опишите, попробуем разобрать. И найти разницу с желанием освободиться.

----------


## Huandi

Бхава это три локи (то есть, весь мир). Желание освободиться есть нежелание существования ни в одной из них. Разве это танха? Разве как раз не надо развивать взгляд, что все три локи (любая бхава) есть духкха?

----------


## sergey

Вообще-то определение вибхава-танхи в Вибханге (книга Абхидхамма-питаки) как раз говорит о жажде прекращения существования, связанной с воззрениями о прекращении существования после смерти (уччхеда дитхи). Ассаджи здесь
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,272.0.html
цитату приводит:



> Tattha   katamaa   vibhavata.nhaa?   Ucchedadi.t.thisahagato   raago   saaraago  cittassa  saaraago–  aya.m vuccati “vibhavata.nhaa”.


Что такое вибхава танха? Сопряженная с воззрением об уничтожении страсть ... - называется вибхава танха.

там же говорится, что страсть к рупа-дхату и арупадхату - это бхаватанха.



> Ruupadhaatu-aruupadhaatupa.tisa.myutto  raago  saaraago cittassa saaraago– aya.m vuccati “bhavata.nhaa”.

----------


## Zom

Я думаю ацкент не на том. Рассматриваются не локи, а собственные составляющие - скандхи. Именно они распознаются как дуккха, а посему отпадает жажда к ним. С уничтожением этой жажды происходит Освобождение (Просветление).

А любые направленности ума по отношению к локам - это то или иное становление в локах.

----------


## Huandi

> Что такое вибхава танха? Сопряженная с воззрением об уничтожении страсть ... - называется вибхава танха.


Воззрение об уничтожении - то есть, что после смерти ничего не будет. Своего рода "материализм". Давайте просто подумаем - есть ли при таком воззрении некая особая "страсть к уничтожению"? Маловероятно. Зато у индийских "материалистов" была версия, что можно продолжить бытие с помощью богов.... 

Да и вообще - их проповедь гедонизма весьма известна. То есть, проповедь стремления наслаждаться. Это прямо связано с термином вибхава (видно в  словаре).

----------


## Топпер

> Опишите, попробуем разобрать. И найти разницу с желанием освободиться.


Выглядит, как усталость от самого себя. Когда понимаешь, что в любой форме существования будет плохо.
Такая жажда к несуществованию - это ниродхи. Это не стремление к Ниббане.

----------


## Топпер

Да...... тред напоминает притчу о мудрых слонах:



> Шесть мудрых, слепых слонов поспорили о том, на что похожи люди. Не прийдя к общему мнению, они решили определить, что представляют из себя люди, на опыте. 
> Первый мудрый слепой слон потрогал человека, и объявил: "Люди плоские". 
> Остальные мудрые, слепые слоны, тоже потрогав человека, согласились с ним.

----------


## Huandi

Какая страсть может быть в связи с воззрением, что после смерти ничего нет? "После меня хоть потоп!", "Я буду радоваться жизни здесь и сейчас, не думая о будущем", "Надо успевать жить, ведь живем один раз". 

Ну и давайте полюбуемся, правда на санскритскую, словарную статью:




> 4 vibhava mfn. powerful , rich MBh. xiii , 802 ; m. being everywhere , omnipresence Kan2. ; development , evolution (with Vaishn2avas `" the evolution of the Supreme Being into secondary forms "') Sarvad. ; power , might , greatness , exalted position , rank , dignity , majesty , dominion R. Ka1lid. VarBr2S. &c. (ifc. with loc. , `" one whose power consists in "' Gi1t.) ; influence upon (loc.) S3a1n3khS3r. ; (also pl.) wealth , money , property , fortune MBh. Ka1v. &c.: luxury , anything sumptuary or superfluous Hcar. ; magnanimity , lofty-mindedness W. ; emancipation from existence Inscr. BhP. ; N. of the 2nd year in Jupiter's cycle of 60 years VarBr2S. ; destruction (of the world) Buddh. ; (in music) a kind of measure ; %{-kSaya} m. loss of fortune or property Ca1n2. ; %{-tas} ind. according to rank or fortune or dignity Ka1lid. Prab. ; %{-mati} f. N. of a princess Ra1jat. ; %{-mada} m. the pride of power MW. ; %{-vat} mfn. possessed of power "' , wealthy Mr2icch. [978,3]


Это конечно версия, но достаточно разумная, согласитесь. Намного разумнее, чем считать, что речь идет о "страсти небытия".

----------


## Huandi

> Выглядит, как усталость от самого себя. Когда понимаешь, что в любой форме существования будет плохо.
> Такая жажда к несуществованию - это ниродхи. Это не стремление к Ниббане.


Ниродхи это ведь хорошо? Нирвана и ниродха вообще синонимы.

----------


## Zom

> Да...... тред напоминает притчу о мудрых слонах:


И точно -)

Всё, ладно, пойду немного не-посуществую часиков так 10..! -)))

----------


## sergey

Huandi, если вас не убедила первая цитата, то вот еще одна из той же ссылки



> Vibhavanti  bhaavavigama.m.
> 
> Silakkhandhavagga-Atthakatha 1.120


Комментарий (Аттхакатха) к Первой части Дигха-никаи. Vigama - это уход, исчезновение. Переводим приблизительно: вибхава - исчезновение бхавы.

спокойной ночи.

----------


## Huandi

Так версия о том, что речь в вибхава-танха идет об уничтожении бхавы достаточно классическая и древняя. Возможно, из какого-то комментария она и пошла. (что там точно за смысл я конечно не знаю, мне для этого нужен хороший перевод). Комментарии могут ошибаться, бывает и так. 

Хоть Зом и пытался спорить, что не надо развивать взгляд, что все три локи есть духкха, но он тут явно не прав. А понимать в лоб "вибхава", как синоним "абхава", все равно, что говорить, что видение "сабба-духкха" (и как результат нежелание бытия ни в одной из лок) есть вид танха. Глупость же очевидная.

----------


## Топпер

> Ниродхи это ведь хорошо? Нирвана и ниродха вообще синонимы.


Ниродхи - это же уровень не существования ни не существования называют?

----------


## Huandi

> Ниродхи - это же уровень не существования ни не существования называют?


У вайбхашиков ниродхи это асанскрита-дхармы. И одна из них - апратисанкхьяниродха - и есть собственно нирвана. В тхераваде не знаю как, но ниродхи (прекращения) это и есть собственно "реализация".

А, наверное, у вас это про название дхьян речь?

----------


## Топпер

У вайбхашиков я помню. Там она в асанскрита дхаммы входит. В Тхераваде по-другому.
Эх, где то встречал цитату на тему того, что ниродхи - это не Ниббана. Да сейчас уже не найду.

На сегодня прощаюсь.

----------


## Huandi

(просто между делом)




> Vibhavanti bhaavavigama.m.


Кстати, на санскрите "bhavanti" это "time being , present time". Причем, слово старое, есть в ведах (то есть, его знали и при Будде). Vibhavanti тоже есть, но там "vi" не как отрицательная частица используется. (все это из поиска по словарям, поэтому возможны ошибки)

То есть, был бы это санскрит, перевод точно был бы иной.

----------


## Huandi

> У вайбхашиков я помню. Там она в асанскрита дхаммы входит. В Тхераваде по-другому.
> Эх, где то встречал цитату на тему того, что ниродхи - это не Ниббана. Да сейчас уже не найду.


А что, Третья Благородная Истина не ниродха в тхераваде называется? (dukkha nirodho ariya sacca)  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ниродхи - это же уровень не существования ни не существования называют?


Насколько я в курсе дел - ниродха - это прекращение сознания и восприятия, что есть переживание ниббаны в этом самом теле здесь и сейчас.




> Хоть Зом и пытался спорить, что не надо развивать взгляд, что все три локи есть духкха, но он тут явно не прав.


Все три локи есть дукха с точки зрения сознания, пребывающего в этих локах, которое нигде не удовлетворительно - ни в мире форм, ни в мире без форм.
То есть практикующий, достигая джхан, должен увидеть, что джхановое сознание - тоже дуккха, хотя крайне утонченная. В этом смысл, а не в том, чтобы сидеть и в микроскоп рассматривать бесконечную материю мира -) Прекратить нужно собственное становление в мире, а не сам мир -)

----------


## Huandi

> Прекратить нужно собственное становление в мире, а не сам мир -)


Разве я говорил о том, что надо прекратить сам мир? ЧТо за споры непонятно с кем и чем?  :Smilie: 

Лучше перечитайте мои ответы Сергею об уччхеваде и вибхаве - там все очень точно легло. Фактически, Сергей своей цитатой подтвердил мою позицию. За что ему, как и вообще за участие в беседах, большое спасибо.

----------


## Huandi

Повторю:




> Tattha katamaa vibhavata.nhaa? Ucchedadi.t.thisahagato raago saaraago cittassa saaraago– aya.m vuccati “vibhavata.nhaa”.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что такое вибхава танха? Сопряженная с воззрением об уничтожении страсть ... - называется вибхава танха.





> Какая страсть может быть в связи с воззрением, что после смерти ничего нет? "После меня хоть потоп!", "Я буду радоваться жизни здесь и сейчас, не думая о будущем", "Надо успевать жить, ведь живем один раз".





> Проповедь уччхевадинами гедонизма весьма известна.  То есть, проповедь стремления наслаждаться. Это прямо связано с термином вибхава (видно в словаре).


Причем, проповедь среди властьпридержащих и богатых людей. Это воззрение было популярно именно у них.

Ну и давайте полюбуемся, правда на санскритскую, словарную статью "vibhava":

авто-перевод:



> 4 vibhava mfn сильный, богатый MBh. xiii, 802; м. быть всюду, вездесущность Kan2.; развитие, развитие (с Vaishn2avas `" развитие Высшего Существа во вторичные формы "') Sarvad.; власть, величие, возвеличенное положение, могла бы занять место, достоинство, величество, доминион R. Ka1lid. VarBr2S. &c. (ifc. с местоположением, `" тот, власть которого состоит в "' Gi1t).; влияние на (местоположение) S3a1n3khS3r.; (также мн) богатство, деньги, собственность, благосостояние MBh. Ka1v. &c.: роскошь, что-нибудь регулирующий расходы или лишний Hcar.; великодушие, высокая озабоченность W.; эмансипация от существования Inscr. Забойное давление; N. 2-ого года в цикле Юпитера 60 лет VarBr2S.; разрушение (мира) Buddh.; (в музыке) своего рода мера; % {-kSaya} м. потери благосостояния или собственности Ca1n2.; % {-tas} ind. согласно разряду или благосостоянию или достоинству Ka1lid. Prab.; % {-mati} f. N. принцессы Ra1jat.; % {-mada} м. гордости МВТ власти; % {-чан} mfn обладал власти "', богатый Mr2icch. [978,3]

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, на санскрите "bhavanti" ...


Я в пали не очень разбираюсь, но третье лицо множ. числа от bhavati - bhavanti (типа как идут, несут, говорят видят). А в качестве исходной формы (здесь будет bhavati) обычно приводят не неопределенную форму, как в русском, а 3 лицо ед. число (типа идет, говорит и т.д.).
Хотя я не силен в грамматике пали. Но это определение, как я понимаю, именно относится к определению, пояснению vibhava.

А вот в книге Тханиссаро Бхиккху, ссылку на которую Zom давал, на стр. 13-14 есть сутта (там она параграф 4), где это разъясняется (не помню, ее здесь упоминали или нет). Оттуда:



> And how do some slip right past? Some, feeling horrified, humiliated,
> & disgusted with that very becoming, delight in non‐becoming: ‘When
> this self, at the break‐up of the body, after death, perishes & is destroyed,
> and does not exist after death, that is peaceful, that is exquisite, that is
> sufficiency!’ This is how some slip right past.


Прибл. перевод: "И как это, что некоторые проскальзывают (?) дальше? Некоторые, будучи перепуганы, унижены, испытывая отвращение к этому самому становлению, находят усладу в не-становлении (vibhavaṃ abhinandanti): "Когда это "я", с распадом тела, после смерти, погибает и разрушается, и не существует после смерти, это покой, это наилучшее, это достаточность!" Вот так некоторые проскальзывают дальше (видимо,чем надо- sergey)."
Вот, кстати эта сутта, там 2 перевода на англ.
Так что объяснение вибхава как прекращения становления идет не только от комментариев, так разъясняет это в этой сутте и сам Будда.

----------


## Huandi

Смысл в сутте явно другой - люди не начинают заниматься Дхаммой по причине, что верят в то, что прекратят существовать после смерти. Придерживаются такого воззрения, поэтому Дхамма им по барабану. Там именно об этом - о том, ПОЧЕМУ некоторые воззрения противоположны Дхамме. 

Тот альтернативный перевод:



> "How, bhikkhus, do some overreach? Now some are troubled, ashamed, and disgusted by this very same being and they rejoice in (the idea of) non-being, asserting: 'In as much as this self, good sirs, when the body perishes at death, is annihilated and destroyed and does not exist after death - this is peaceful, this is excellent, this is reality!' Thus, bhikkhus, do some overreach.


А гедонизм это уже другое следствие такого воззрения. С однйо стороны, уччхевадины не практикуют Дхамму, так как после смерти все равно ничего нет, а с другой учат гедонизму.

----------


## Оскольд

> Шесть мудрых, слепых слонов поспорили о том, на что похожи люди. Не прийдя к общему мнению, они решили определить, что представляют из себя люди, на опыте.
> Первый мудрый слепой слон потрогал человека, и объявил: "Люди плоские".
> Остальные мудрые, слепые слоны, тоже потрогав человека, согласились с ним.


А седьмой, не очень мудрый, все время недоумевал, зачем вообще нужны люди ежели они плоские... :Wink: 

...в том смысле, что Ниббана как полная анигиляция это не мой идеал...

Интересно, в Махаяне так же понимают Нирвану?
(Я кстати был против, чтобы эту тему отделяли в тхеравадинский раздел, поскольку хотел услышать мнения представителей других школ, но как то постеснялся настаивать Топперу на этом...надо было наверное в "вопросах" оставить...)

----------


## Huandi

К сожалению не могу найти, где читал - там "материалистов" (уччхевадинов или под другим названием) хвалят за то, что их воззрение не развивает привязанность к бытию, но при условии, что они соблюдают моральные нормы. (может кто вспомнит текст)

----------


## Zom

> ...в том смысле, что Ниббана как полная анигиляция это не мой идеал...
> 
> Интересно, в Махаяне так же понимают Нирвану?
> (Я кстати был против, чтобы эту тему отделяли в тхеравадинский раздел, поскольку хотел услышать мнения представителей других школ, но как то постеснялся настаивать Топперу на этом...надо было наверное в "вопросах" оставить...)


Вы похоже никак не можете для себя усвоить, что нечему аннигилироваться.. а то, что вы считаете "подверженным аннигиляции" не есть "ваше" и не есть "вы".
Посему не можете понять что есть ниббана.

Поразмышляйте на досуге - что это такое, что вы боитесь потерять? Вы это вообще что?

Когда есть что *вам* терять, есть и проблема "аннигиляции". Будда называл такую убеждённость неведением (avijja). Именно оно является коренной причиной страданий. Когда нет больше ничего, что вы считаете "своим", тогда в принципе не может возникнуть вопроса об аннигиляции чего бы то ни было.

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> А что, Третья Благородная Истина не ниродха в тхераваде называется? (dukkha nirodho ariya sacca)


Ниродха.

Цитату нашё. Оказывается по диагонали смотрел и почему-то в голове перепуталось с характеристикой N’eva sanna n’asannayatana

----------


## Топпер

> ...в том смысле, что Ниббана как полная анигиляция это не мой идеал...
> 
> Интересно, в Махаяне так же понимают Нирвану?


Не так. Всё же первоначальную трактовку большинству принять сложно.
В Махаяне Нирвана превращается, скорее, в некое сверхбытие. Если вспомнить, что сансара и нирвана там разделяются только взглядом (омрачённым, либо не омрачённым), а не противопостовляются.



> (Я кстати был против, чтобы эту тему отделяли в тхеравадинский раздел, поскольку хотел услышать мнения представителей других школ, но как то постеснялся настаивать Топперу на этом...надо было наверное в "вопросах" оставить...)


Там уже есть обсуждаемая тема про нирвану. Думаю, представители Махаяны вполне могут ответить там.

----------


## Оскольд

С чего Вы взяли, что я прям уж так страстно боюсь или, что у меня не было долгих размышлений на эту тему?
Не вдаваясь в ненужные подробности, скажу лишь, что вся моя жизнь очень располагает к подобным размышлениям...
И все же это не мой идеал...

----------

Гавриилко (30.07.2014)

----------


## Zom

> С чего Вы взяли, что я прям уж так страстно боюсь


С того, что мы все непросветленные, не архаты, а значит боимся.

И тот, кто заявляет, что он не боится ничего потерять, тот просто либо слишком самоуверен, либо глуп. Можно, сидя перед монитором в теплой комнате, сказать что "я ничего не боюсь". Но стоит повернуть обстоятельства несколько иным образом - и тогда вы заговорите по-другому -)

----------


## sergey

> Смысл в сутте явно другой - люди не начинают заниматься Дхаммой по причине, что верят в то, что прекратят существовать после смерти. Придерживаются такого воззрения, поэтому Дхамма им по барабану. Там именно об этом - о том, ПОЧЕМУ некоторые воззрения противоположны Дхамме. 
> 
> Тот альтернативный перевод:
> 
> А гедонизм это уже другое следствие такого воззрения. С однйо стороны, уччхевадины не практикуют Дхамму, так как после смерти все равно ничего нет, а с другой учат гедонизму.


В сутте описаны те, кто жаждет существования (становления), те, кто наоборот угнетен им и жаждет и находит усладу в идее прекращения этого существования после смерти (это и есть вибхава танха, о которой шла речь) и третьи, те, кто видят правильно. Второй перевод точно такой же по смыслу, как и первый. 
Я на этом закругляюсь пока, по-моему эта сутта, приведенные места из Вибханги и комментариев ясно определяют что такое вибхава-танха.

----------


## Оскольд

*Топпер* писал:



> Не так. Всё же первоначальную трактовку большинству принять сложно.
> В Махаяне Нирвана превращается, скорее, в некое сверхбытие. Если вспомнить, что сансара и нирвана там разделяются только взглядом (омрачённым, либо не омрачённым), а не противопостовляются.


С чего Вы взяли, что анигиляционная трактовка современной Тхеравады(не всей) изначальная?
Можно к примеру предположить, что подобная трактовка возникла на основании неверного медитативного опыта, когда с прерыванием линии передачи непосредственного опыта от наставника к ученикам, и последующей попытке восстановить этот опыт по Канону, комментам и схолостическим сочинениям, кто то достиг состояния "выпадения из сознания", полной его анигиляции, и потом назвал все это Ниббаной....

А если смотреть на Сутты Канона и тем более на Дхаммападу(которую некоторые исследователи палийских текстов считают более ранней, чем сформировавшиеся сутты), то мы увидем много положительных синонимов Ниббаны, таких как суккха и т.д., что говорит не в пользу анигиляционной версии...

Я не утверждаю, что все так и было, но и такой вариант вполне можно предположить...

Так что категорично утверждать, что мнение большинства современных Тхеравадинских учителей идентично изначальному я бы поостерегся...

*Zom* писал:



> И тот, кто заявляет, что он не боится ничего потерять, тот просто либо слишком самоуверен, либо глуп. Можно, сидя перед монитором в теплой комнате, сказать что "я ничего не боюсь". Но стоит повернуть обстоятельства несколько иным образом - и тогда вы заговорите по-другому -)


У меня болезнь связанная с опастностью впадения в комму, несколько раз я уже бывал на этой грани, и прекрасно знаю, что это такое - ужасный страх потерять себя, но Вы ошибаетесь, если думаете, что я не принимаю анигиляционную версию только потому, что боюсь что то потерять...так что Вы меня не правильно поняли, я не утверждал, что я ничего не боюсь, но эту версию мне сложно принять совсем по другим прчинам...так понятнее?

С уважением...

----------


## Топпер

> С чего Вы взяли, что анигиляционная трактовка современной Тхеравады(не всей) изначальная?


Только, что вам Зум правильно отписал, что анигиляцией и не пахнет.  Это у вас неправильное восприятие.



> Можно к примеру предположить, что подобная трактовка возникла на основании неверного медитативного опыта, когда с прерыванием линии передачи непосредственного опыта от наставника к ученикам, и последующей попытке восстановить этот опыт по Канону, комментам и схолостическим сочинениям, кто то достиг состояния "выпадения из сознания", полной его анигиляции, и потом назвал все это Ниббаной....
> 
> Я не утверждаю, что все так и было, но и такой вариант вполне можно предположить...


Предположить можно всё, что угодно. Даже то, что Будда был атлантом, как пишет Мулдашев. Только зачем?
Есть школа, есть понимание школы.



> Так что категорично утверждать, что мнение большинства современных Тхеравадинских учителей идентично изначальному я бы поостерегся...


А я бы нет. 
Ну, что за протестантские подходы постоянно? Вот здесь так написанно, а все учители две тысячи лет неправильно учили. Тхеравада - это не только несколько книг Канона, Тхеравада - это ещё и живая традиция со своим пониманием. И если вас не устраивает понимание Тхеравады - для вас есть ещё масса других школ.

----------


## Оскольд

> В сутте описаны те, кто жаждет существования (становления), те, кто наоборот угнетен им и жаждет и находит усладу в идее прекращения этого существования после смерти (это и есть вибхава танха, о которой шла речь) и третьи, те, кто видят правильно. Второй перевод точно такой же по смыслу, как и первый.
> Я на этом закругляюсь пока, по-моему эта сутта, приведенные места из Вибханги и комментариев ясно определяют что такое вибхава-танха.


Уважаемый Сергей, если я правильно понял, то из этой сутты получается, что идея о полном исчезновении, так же как идея о нескончаемом становлении названа Буддой ошибочной и есть некий третий, правильный "идеал"?

Если я верно понял, можно ли об этом третьем "идеале"(мнении...) подробнее?

Заранее благодарю...

----------


## Оскольд

Ув. Топпер, я хочу чтобы Вы меня поняли, в данном слдучае меня интересует не мнение современной Тхеравады, а то, насколько это мнение соответствует изначальному пониманию отраженному в суттах....

Мне очень хочется в этом разобраться, Вы видите в этом что то плохое?

----------


## Топпер

Вы пытаетесь всячески подогнать Канон под своё личное понимание. Априорно устверждая, что современная Тхеравада не аутентичное учение.

----------


## Оскольд

> Только, что вам Зум правильно отписал, что анигиляцией и не пахнет. Это у вас неправильное восприятие.


А чем пахнет? Жаждой несуществования?)))

----------


## Оскольд

Я нигде не утверждал, что симпатичная мне Тхеравада, неаутентичное учение, я лишь усомнился, что в тех исторических условиях в которых это Учение развивалось, когда на многие годы прерывалась передача эживого медитативного опыта и потом все приходилось восстанавливать по книгам, чего, кстати не скрываю Тхеравадинские Учителя(Вы что святее "Папы Римского?", как говорится...) можно говорить о том, что все мнения современных учителей можно принимать без размышления...сходу...и категорично утверждать, что любое подобное мнение верное...

Ни этот ли подход проповедовал сам Будда?

----------


## Топпер

Нет там жажды несуществования. Здесь это уже несколько страниц обсуждают. Если личности нет даже при жизни, то чему аннигилировать?

----------


## Zom

Понимание некоторых людей безнадежно -))

Перечитайте пост #76 десять раз или сто раз, пока не поймёте, что нечему аннигилироваться и вопрос об аннигиляции НЕ корректен. Именно это же говорит и сам Будда.

Вы постоянно задаёте один и тот же неправильный вопрос, на который хотите получить правильный ответ. Это невозможно.

----------


## Топпер

> я лишь усомнился, что в тех исторических условиях в которых это Учение развивалось, когда на многие годы прерывалась передача эживого медитативного опыта и потом все приходилось восстанавливать по книгам, чего, кстати не скрываю Тхеравадинские Учителя(Вы что святее "Папы Римского?", как говорится...) можно говорить о том, что все мнения современных учителей можно принимать без размышления...сходу...и категорично утверждать, что любое подобное мнение верное...
> 
> Ни этот ли подход проповедовал сам Будда?


Так берите выше, начните сомневаться в том, что Будда вообще был, и что существует Ниббана, как таковая. 
Можете сомневаться в чём угодно. Только, пожалуйста, не здесь. 
Если человек стоит на такой позиции, ему никто ничего не докажет. Что, собственно говоря, вы и демонстрируете. 
После нескольких страниц обсуждения вы опять с тем же вопросом: "А докажите, что ваше понимание не поздняя подделка".

----------


## Zom

Небольшая цитата Аджана Буддадасы на тему "аннигиляции" - только здесь говорится о "перерождении" - но суть вопроса одна.




> Теперь, подойдя к третьему вопросу - что же тогда есть, если нет attā, что же перерождается? ЧТО или КТО перерождается? Простите за столь грубый ответ, но это идиотский вопрос. Нет никакого основания для того, чтобы задавать такой вопрос. В буддизме нет для этого места. Если вы спрашиваете что будет рождено [в следующей жизни], то это будет самый абсурдный и бредовый вопрос. Если уже сейчас, прямо вот сейчас, нет никакой души, личности, себя или attā, то как же может быть "кто-то" или "что-то", что будет перерождено? Поэтому нельзя спрашивать так - "кто будет перерождён?" Перерождение одной и той же личности не происходит. Но рождение различных вещей происходит постоянно. Оно происходит непрервыно и постоянно, но тем не менее нет никакого перерождения. Нет такой вещи в действительности как перерождение или реинкарнация. Нет одной личности, "я" или "тебя", которая перерождается и вокруг которой и поднимается вопрос о реинкарнации. Если всё anattā, то ничто не перерождается. Разумеется, есть рождение, рождение, рождение. Это очевидно. Оно происходит всё время, но никогда не бывает одной личности, которая бы родилась во второй раз. Каждое рождение - новое.

----------


## sergey

> можно ли об этом третьем "идеале"(мнении...) подробнее?


Как я понял, третий вариант в сутте - это когда не жаждут ни становления, ни прекращения становления (в переводе сутты "are free from the craving
	for becoming & non-,")
В сутте говорится, что когда прекращается то, что уже стало, такой монах не идет к новому становлению.



> with the non-becoming
> 		of what's come to be,
> 			monks come
> 			to no further becoming.
> Другой перевод
> By the extinction of what has come to be
> He comes no more to renewal of being.





> А если смотреть на Сутты Канона и тем более на Дхаммападу,... то мы увидем много положительных синонимов Ниббаны, ...


Вы правы, в канонических и более поздних текстах есть много "положительных" эпитетов (аджан Буддадаса в статье, на которую есть ссылка ниже, пишет "синонимов") для ниббаны. По-моему здесь на этот сайт уже указывали:
http://nibbanadhatu.org/nibbana/
Бхикху Бодхи там пишет об этом.
Вот, что пишет Шри Дхаммананда в книге "Во что верят буддисты"
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=92
Вот, что пишет аджан Буддадаса про ниббану (на англ.):
http://www.suanmokkh.org/archive/art...e/nibbevry.htm

----------


## Huandi

> те, кто наоборот угнетен им и жаждет и находит усладу в идее прекращения этого существования после смерти (это и есть вибхава танха, о которой шла речь)


Кроме слов (интерпретирующего перевода), есть еще смысл. А смысл вполне на поверхности.

Уччхевадины (материалисты) не жаждут будущего существования, в следующих жизнях, так как не верят в него. Все же просто - обычное "материалистическое" воззрение. Зачем выдумывать какое-то безумие, что есть некие "стремящиеся к уничтожению"? Явно ведь, что речь о "воззрении об уничтожении" в том смысле, что это воззрение о прекращении бытия со смертью тела. А не о какой-то особой (специальной и плохой) жажде прекратиться. Ведь стремление прекратить бытие (сансара, три локи) точно так же есть и у буддистов.

Давайте разберемся - в сутте про уччхевадинов или нет? Если да, то это материалисты, вполне схожие с обычными нашими "наивными материалистами". А эпитеты - радуются относятся именно к идее, то есть привязанности к "воззрению об уничтожении", то есть приверженности материализму.

Три варианта:
1. Не хотят прекращать бытие.
2. Не против прекращения бытия, но считает, что оно и так наступит с моментом смерти.
3. Прекращают бытие устранением жажды - буддисты.

----------


## Топпер

> Я на основании слов Будды, о том, что думать, что в Ниббане нет абсолютно ничего это диттхи(неверное воззрение), говорил о том, что выводы *некоторых* (не всех) Тхеравадинских учителей мне кажутся противоречащими Слову Будды...


Так вам о том все присутствующие в той теме (включая меня) и писали. Что Ниббана не есть аннигиляция. Что Ниббана просто за гранью анализа. Если вы с этим согласны, чего обсуждать то? Зачем открывать темы "Нирвана как анигиляция?" Неужели здесь есть хоть кто-то, кто утверждал бы, что Ниббана - это аннигиляция?

----------


## Александер

Оскольд! Зачем Вам нужна эта дотошность в определении нирваны? Что это Вам даст - толчок к движению, вверх или вниз? Нирвана -это такой же мир, как и сансара(поэтому Будда ушёл в паринирвану). Успокойтесь, этих терминов -сотни, и если каждому искать определение -не хватит жизни(на форуме много таких веток). Переварите это в себе, и ... вопросы исчезнут, останется доверие Учителю, и всё!.
  Зум привёл цитату пост 93. А как же Будда, вспомнивший все свои перерождения за тысячи кальп? Неужели он мягко говоря, не прав?
   Будда и другие знающие, говорили об будущем упадке дхармы, так что Оскольд в чём-то прав(Будда изрёк Истину, потом появились первые комментарии его учения, потом комментарии на комментарии, и т. д.), мы имеем то, что имеем.

----------


## Оскольд

Не совсем так...
Там очень тонкая вещь в которой я сомневаюсь(заметьте сомневаюсь, а не утверждаю что эта вещь ошибочная)...

Мне говорили, что поскольку никакой личности нет, то и анигилировать она не может, так что это такая анигиляция, которую нельзя назвать анигиляцией потому что то, что анигилирует и так не существует...

Тогда встает вопрос, почему же Будда говорил, что считать, что Татхагата после смерти несуществует, так же неверно, как считать, что Татхагата существует...есть один хороший поэтический перевод(неканонический) этих слов Будды "Кто вас будет учить, что Нирвана прекращенье всего, тот солжет, Будет так же не прав тот, кто скажет, что в Нирване вновь жизнь потечет"...

И еще я просилд перенести тему в один из общих разделов, потому как хотел бы услышать мнения разных школ на сей счет...

----------


## Huandi

Давайте я буду так утверждать. Аннигиляция (ниродха) страдания, жажды, бхава, скандх.

----------


## Zom

> Нирвана -это такой же мир, как и сансара


Ну ну... -)




> А как же Будда, вспомнивший все свои перерождения за тысячи кальп?


Были вспомнены рождения не Будды, а Бодхисаттвы - т.е. ещё не просветленного существа -)

----------


## Zom

В самом деле, давным давно можно было повернуть разговор таким образом -)

Оскольд, Ниббана - это аннигиляция. Аннигиляция чего? Аннигиляция омрачений собственного ума и страданий от них вытекающих.

Так устроит? -))))

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем так...
> Там очень тонкая вещь в которой я сомневаюсь(заметьте сомневаюсь, а не утверждаю что эта вещь ошибочная)...
> 
> Мне говорили, что поскольку никакой личности нет, то и анигилировать она не может, так что это такая анигиляция, которую нельзя назвать анигиляцией потому что то, что анигилирует и так не существует...
> 
> Тогда встает вопрос, почему же Будда говорил, что считать, что Татхагата после смерти несуществует, так же неверно, как считать, что Татхагата существует...есть один хороший поэтический перевод(неканонический) этих слов Будды "Кто вас будет учить, что Нирвана прекращенье всего, тот солжет, Будет так же не прав тот, кто скажет, что в Нирване вновь жизнь потечет"...
> 
> И еще я просилд перенести тему в один из общих разделов, потому как хотел бы услышать мнения разных школ на сей счет...


Уф........

Давайте остановимся на таком варианте: вы разбираете свои непонятки, но только так, что бы из ваших сообщений не складывалось впечатления о признании Тхеравады неаутентичной в самой себе. Ок?
Постарайтесь понять ваших оппонентов. Люди не зря, что-то вам отвечают про Ниббану. Дискуссию можно вести в ровном ключе.

Впору эту тему присоединять к теме про Ниббану.

----------


## Оскольд

С такой постановкой вопроса я абсолютно согласен и не стал бы спорить, но утверждать, что Татхагаты(или Архата или еще кого то кто достиг Ниббаны)после Париниббаны нет, поскольку все *сансарическое* анигилировало, это по моему, и есть диттхи....

поскольку исчезло только то, что принадлежит сансаре,но поскольку постигнута Ниббана, некая новая Реальность(условно говоря, я понимаю, что с этим термином следует быть крайне осторожным), а Ниббана не равно(как мы выяснили) анигиляции - исчезновению(всего вообще, а не только сансарического) и имеет много неапофатических эпитетов и в суттах и в Дхаммападе и т.д., то утверждать, что тот кто прибывает в Ниббане несуществует ошибочно...он не существует обусловлено, сансарически, а не вообще и то здесь тоже надо быть осторожным в словах...

Кроме того, мы выяснили, что действия могут быть вызваны не только жаждой становления, но и состраданием, а значит возможно(я как раз хотел задать вопрос по этому поводу, но всем известные обстоятельства мне не дали) четыре безмерных так же не исчезают в Ниббане...(повторяю, это не утверждение а вопрос...мысли вслух...предположения...)

----------


## Оскольд

> Давайте остановимся на таком варианте: вы разбираете свои непонятки, но только так, что бы из ваших сообщений не складывалось впечатления о признании Тхеравады неаутентичной в самой себе. Ок?


Я этого не утверждал, я лишь говорил, что исторические условия(так уж сложилось и уж поверьте не по моей вине) не дают нам возможности говорить о непрерывности передачи медитативного опыта, а значит лишний раз сверить чье то, пусть и высокоуважаемое мнение с суттами не грех...

----------


## Топпер

> С такой постановкой вопроса я абсолютно согласен и не стал бы спорить, но утверждать, что Татхагаты(или Архата или еще кого то кто достиг Ниббаны)после Париниббаны нет, поскольку все *сансарическое* анигилировало, это по моему, и есть диттхи....


Нет в сансарном смысле. В виде ккхандх. Ккхандхи у них заканчиваются.



> поскольку исчезло только то, что принадлежит сансаре,но поскольку постигнута Ниббана, некая новая Реальность(условно говоря, я понимаю, что с этим термином следует быть крайне осторожным), а Ниббана не равно(как мы выяснили) анигиляции - исчезновению


Не равно в неком онтологическом смысле. В смысле сансарном, возможно, что и можно сказать о аннигиляции ккхандх. О чём упомянул Хуанди.



> (всего вообще, а не только сансарического) и имеет много неапофатических эпитетов и в суттах и в Дхаммападе и т.д.


Сложный вопрос. Эти положительные описания относятся всё-таки к саупадисеса ниббана дхату. А из Анупадисеса Ниббаны никто ничего не говорит.



> , то утверждать, что тот кто прибывает в Ниббане несуществует ошибочно...он не существует обусловлено, сансарически, а не вообще и то здесь тоже надо быть осторожным в словах...


Такого никто и не утверждает. Мы можем обсуждать только сансарную составляющую.



> Кроме того, мы выяснили, что действия могут быть вызваны не только жаждой становления, но и состраданием, а значит возможно(я как раз хотел задать вопрос по этому поводу, но всем известные обстоятельства мне не дали) четыре безмерных так же не исчезают в Ниббане...(повторяю, это не утверждение а вопрос...мысли вслух...предположения...)


Если присутсвующие не против, давайте все сообщения из этой темы, которые по-делу, я перенесу в тему про Ниббану. А те, которые теперь уже не по-делу, удалю?

----------


## Топпер

> Я этого не утверждал, я лишь говорил, что исторические условия(так уж сложилось и уж поверьте не по моей вине) не дают нам возможности говорить о непрерывности передачи медитативного опыта, а значит лишний раз сверить чье то, пусть и высокоуважаемое мнение с суттами не грех...


У нас есть непрерывность линии "рукоположения" - это факт. Насчёт того, что медитативные линии прерывались - это большой вопрос. Если учители, писавшие книгу или восстанавливающие нечто, не знали о практиках, это ещё не значит, что их не было в полном объёме. Я постораюсь уточнить этот впорос, если получится.

Но даже сам факт того, что традиции передачи и понимания текстов сохранились, говорит о том, что полного исчезновения традиции, в результате которого пришлось бы всё начинать с нуля, не было.

----------


## Оскольд

> Если присутсвующие не против, давайте все сообщения из этой темы, которые по-делу, я перенесу в тему про Ниббану. А те, которые теперь уже не по-делу, удалю?


Я не против...

----------


## Zom

> мне как махаянцу было бы интересно самому понять в чем разница между "нирваной" и полным уничтожением потока ума, если все дхармы успокаиваются и останавливается их поток.


А мне как тхеравадину было бы интересно узнать каким образом можно бесконечно действовать в обусловленном мире минуя патичча-самуппаду, т.е. не имея становления и не испытывая из-за этого страданий -)

----------


## Huandi

Давайте еще усугубим.

А почему всех так смущает действительная "аннигиляция"? То есть, в полном смысле, как у атеистов после смерти тела? Пугает, неприятна? Ведь выполняется главное требование - полное отсутствие любых страданий.

----------


## Zom

> Ведь выполняется главное требование - полное отсутствие любых страданий.


Всё правильно, а потому обычно и говорят на похоронах - "уснул навеки" или "покойся с миром" -) А буддизм всю малину портит - будешь жить вечно! (пока не "аннигилируешься") -)

----------


## До

> У нас есть непрерывность линии "рукоположения" - это факт.


Приказывал ли Будда поддерживать и сохранять эти линии?

----------


## Zom

> Приказывал ли Будда поддерживать и сохранять эти линии?


Конечно.

----------


## До

> Конечно.


В какой сутре или цитате? Что он приказывал на случай если линия прервётся?

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> А почему всех так смущает действительная "аннигиляция"?


Меня например не смущает.) я уйду и меня никогда не будет. А был ли я? Был ли мальчик, так сказать?)

Народится, еще что-то... из моего праха... и дух святой его оживит...)




> Что он приказывал на случай если линия прервётся?


хорош уже смешить, а....)))
Если линия прервется, какой смысл в приказах?)) Линия то прервалась.... усё...трындец))))... крах.... никто больше не попадет в нирвану...)))

----------


## До

> хорош уже смешить, а....)))
> Если линия прервется, какой смысл в приказах?)) Линия то прервалась.... усё...трындец))))... крах.... никто больше не попадет в нирвану...)))


???
Я не смешу, не смейтесь.

----------


## Zom

> В какой сутре или цитате? Что он приказывал на случай если линия прервётся?


Па-Аук Тайя Саядо:




> The Buddha Declares His Wishes.
> 
> Tasmātiha bhikkhave ye te mayā dhammā abhi&#241;&#241;ā desitā, te vo sādhuka§ uggahetva
> āsevitabbā bhāvetabbā bahulīkātabbā.
> 
> (Bhikkhus, you, to whom I have made known the Truths about which I have
> direct knowledge, having thoroughly learnt them, should cultivate them, develop
> them, and frequently practise them.)
> 
> ...


Будда завещал хранить Дхамму монахам. Следовательно, если линия пострижения (правила которого установлены лично Буддой и утверждены в Винае) рвётся, то некому постричь новых монахов. Соответственно, нет тех, кто будет хранить Дхамму. Из всего вышесказанного следует вполне очевидный факт, что Будда желал, чтобы монашеская линия НЕ прерывалась.

Из цитаты я немножко поясню на русском без прямого перевода:
Будда обратился к монахам и у него было 3 пожелания:

1. Учить наизусть Дхамму (тексты учения). 
2. Развитвать (постоянно практиковать) Дхамму. 
3. Развить Истины. Это означает развивать Дхамму (практику) до тех пор,
пока не достигнуто архатство.

Эти пожелания были изложены ради того, чтобы чистое учение сохранялось как можно дольше.

----------

До (12.01.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда завещал хранить Дхамму монахам. Следовательно, если линия пострижения (правила которого установлены лично Буддой и утверждены в Винае) рвётся, то некому постричь новых монахов. .


Как собсвтенно говоря и произошло с женской Сангхой.

----------


## Топпер

> уже смешить, а....)))
> Если линия прервется, какой смысл в приказах?)) Линия то прервалась.... усё...трындец))))... крах.... никто больше не попадет в нирвану...)))


В принципе, так и должно со временем произойти. Дхамма Будды Готамы будет забыта, после чего будет тёмный период в который никто (за исключением, возможно Паччека Будд) не сможет обрести Ниббану. И так будет до пришествия Будды  Меттеи.

----------


## Ондрий

> А мне как тхеравадину было бы интересно узнать каким образом можно бесконечно действовать в обусловленном мире минуя патичча-самуппаду, т.е. не имея становления и не испытывая из-за этого страданий -)


Ровно настолько, насколько "не испытывает" страданий Будда в своем последнем рождении (ну или Архат).

----------


## Ондрий

> Ведь выполняется главное требование - полное отсутствие любых страданий.


Дружный вздох разочарования в зале... шум на гелёрке, переходящий в свист )))




> Всё правильно, а потому обычно и говорят на похоронах - "уснул навеки" или "покойся с миром" -) А буддизм всю малину портит - будешь жить вечно! (пока не "аннигилируешься") -)


Так говорят необразованные! Какие еще "уснул навеки"? Придет мошиах и всех разбудит ))

----------


## До

Я задавал вопрос:



> У нас есть непрерывность линии "рукоположения" - это факт.


Так как я получил ответ не совсем на то, что спрашивал, то поясняю свой вопрос:

Давал ли Будда указание о способе передаче наставлений *в виде линии "рукоположения"*. Чего я не спрашивал: давал ли Будда указание сохранять Дхамму вообще. Я спрашиваю о конкретном способе, методе передачи. (Кстати говоря что передаётся рукоположением?)




> Будда завещал хранить Дхамму монахам. Следовательно, если линия пострижения (правила которого установлены лично Буддой и утверждены в Винае) рвётся, то некому постричь новых монахов. Соответственно, нет тех, кто будет хранить Дхамму. Из всего вышесказанного следует вполне очевидный факт, что Будда желал, чтобы монашеская линия НЕ прерывалась.


=> Хоть тут ничего и нет о линиях рукоположения, но они логически выводятся так как другой способ передачи Дхаммы просто невозможен. Соответственно вопрос, что делать в случае если линия рукоположения прервалась отпадает, так как если она прервалась, то прервалась и Дхамма, то и восстанавливать нечего. Просто имея тексты поучений восстановить монашество нельзя. (Заучивать наизусть Дхамму и практиковать Дхамму и Истины без монахов так-же невозможно.)




> Как собсвтенно говоря и произошло с женской Сангхой.


Давал ли Будда наставление, что делать в таком случае? Например запрет на то, чтоб мужская Сангха восстановила женскую.
Или там так: есть жестко фиксированные ритуалы принятия в женскую, но они не могут быть выполнены так как нехватает компонентов? А изменить ритуал нельзя.

----------


## До

> А почему всех так смущает действительная "аннигиляция"? То есть, в полном смысле, как у атеистов после смерти тела? Пугает, неприятна? Ведь выполняется главное требование - полное отсутствие любых страданий.


Потому что тогда это освобождение не только от страдания, а и от счастья тоже.

----------


## Топпер

> Я задавал вопрос:
> 
> Так как я получил ответ не совсем на то, что спрашивал, то поясняю свой вопрос:
> Давал ли Будда указание о способе передаче наставлений *в виде линии "рукоположения"*.


Да, ритуал чётко прописан. 
Вначале был очень простой, как вы помните: "Иди монах, .....веди благочестивую жизнь". Потом, ритуал усложнили и в монашество принимали той фразой, которой теперь дают Прибежище, т.е. Буддхам саранам гаччхами......"
Третий вариант, как принимают сейчас - это уже по Винае, в присутствии четырёх монахов и т.д.



> Давал ли Будда наставление, что делать в таком случае? Например запрет на то, чтоб мужская Сангха восстановила женскую.


Насколько я понимаю, из-за того, что такого наставления нет, женская Сангха и не была восстановленна. Та попытка, которая сейчас сделана на Шри-Ланке и в некоторых других местах - не совсем легитимна. Хотя, думаю, что через некоторое время об этой нелигитимности предпочтут не говорить.



> Или там так: есть жестко фиксированные ритуалы принятия в женскую, но они не могут быть выполнены так как нехватает компонентов? А изменить ритуал нельзя.


Да, женщины проходят упасампаду в женской и мужской сангхах. Ритуал в основных положениях изменить нельзя. Про мелкие предписания я не в курсе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что тогда это освобождение не только от страдания, а и от счастья тоже.


1. Вопрос - как это самое счастье понимать. Всегда можно сказать, что "это и есть счастье - отсутствие страданий" (не важно - как)
2. 4БИ не содержат целей достижения счастья, про это там ничего не сказано  :Wink: 

Счастье, имхо, вообще махаянский термин. К целям тхеравады вряд ли его можно применить, а мы рассматриваем именно последнее.

----------


## До

> 1. Вопрос - как это самое счастье понимать. Всегда можно сказать, что "это и есть счастье - отсутствие страданий" (не важно - как)


Ниббана высшее блаженство.
Nibbanam paramam sukham.

----------


## Ондрий

Масло - однозначно маслянное (в _этом_ контексте, что именно считать счастьем). 
Вы не ответили на вопрос.

Нирвана - высшее блаженство, Ок.. а Высшее блаженство - что? Нирвана.. а она (думают некоторые) - уничтожение.

----
До - я вообще-то полушуткой задавал "вопросы" ))

----------


## Zom

> Ниббана высшее блаженство.
> Nibbanam paramam sukham.


Блаженство, но вопрос - переживаемое чем? -)

Я уже приводил несколько раз сутту о том, где Будда объясняет, что выше мира 5-чувств есть блаженство 1 джханы. Выше блаженства 1-й джханы есть блаженство 2-ой.. и так далее до 8-ой, где едва ли можно сказать - есть ли вообще восприятие. А далее Будда говорит, что есть и еще выше блаженство, когда вообще нет восприятия и сознания.
Поэтому это совсем не то блаженство, которое обычно понимается под _sukha_.

----------


## Zom

> Соответственно вопрос, что делать в случае если линия рукоположения прервалась отпадает, так как если она прервалась, то прервалась и Дхамма, то и восстанавливать нечего. Просто имея тексты поучений восстановить монашество нельзя. (Заучивать наизусть Дхамму и практиковать Дхамму и Истины без монахов так-же невозможно.)


Где-то был отрывок из комментария (кажется), а может и из канона, где говорилось о том, что вначале исчезнет возможность стать архатом, потом анагамином, потом сакадагамином, потом сотапанной, потом не станет "хороших" монахов, потом не станет и "плохих" монахов... (это я грубо так перечисляю, просто смысл показать, ссылки сейчас не дам конкретной). Т.е. да, когда исчезнет последний монах, тогда вообщем-то у людей даже и интереса к Дхамме не будет. То есть не встанет самого вопроса о том, чтобы что-то там возрождать. Сейчас нам так не кажется, потому что вопрос стоит с женской сангхой. А вот когда исчезнет последний монах, то это будет означать, что община мирян никак больше не заинтересована в Дхамме. То есть тотальный безвозвратный упадок.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Zom



> А далее Будда говорит, что есть и еще выше блаженство, когда вообще нет восприятия и сознания.


А разве это состояние не суть аннигиляция?) Что там в нем вообще осталось?
Если вы скажете осталось одно блаженство, так ведь нет ни восприятия, ни сознания, а разве блаженство это не одно из состояний сознания?
Если нет сознания - что есть?!

----------


## Huandi

> Ниббана высшее блаженство.
> Nibbanam paramam sukham.


Высшее блаженство это полное прекращение страданий. Никакой другой "радости" не подразумевается. Для примера - обычной "радости" уже нет во второй дхьяне.


Нирвана это dukkha-nirodha, определение 3-ей Истины.

----------


## До

> Блаженство, но вопрос - переживаемое чем? -)


Чем?




> Я уже приводил несколько раз сутту о том, где Будда объясняет, что выше мира 5-чувств есть блаженство 1 джханы. Выше блаженства 1-й джханы есть блаженство 2-ой.. и так далее до 8-ой, где едва ли можно сказать - есть ли вообще восприятие. А далее Будда говорит, что есть и еще выше блаженство, когда вообще нет восприятия и сознания. Поэтому это совсем не то блаженство, которое обычно понимается под _sukha_.


Так блаженство есть или нету?

ps. Как говорил Сатипутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html



> "Once, friend Ananda, when I was staying right here in Savatthi in the Blind Man's Grove, I reached concentration in such a way that I was neither percipient of earth with regard to earth... nor of the next world with regard to the next world, *and yet I was still percipient*."
> 
> "But what, friend Sariputta, were you *percipient* of at that time?"
> 
> "'The cessation of becoming — *Unbinding* — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception *arose in me*, friend Ananda, as another perception ceased. Just as in a blazing woodchip fire, one flame arises as another flame ceases, even so, 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me as another one ceased. I was percipient at that time of 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding.'"





> Высшее блаженство это полное отсутствие страданий. Никакой другой "радости" не подразумевается. Для примера - обычной "радости" уже нет во второй дхьяне. Нирвана это dukkha-nirodha, определение 3-ей Истины.


Этой достаточно.

Аннигилирует дуккха и её корни - танха и килесы. Но ведь есть еще _собханя_ - красивые корни без килес. Если жадность и её плоды аннигилируется, то почему щедрость должна?

----------


## Huandi

> Этой достаточно.


Достаточно. Но она не подразумевает обязательное континуальное ее _переживание_. Достаточно и _факта_ отсутствия духкхи.

----------


## Zom

> Так блаженство есть или нету?
> 
> ps. Как говорил Сатипутта:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html


Того блаженства, которое понимается по SUKHA в джхане - вот именно такого нет - оно отбрасывается как грубое уже на 4 джхане.

Кстати сутта не та. Говорил именно Будда и говорил последовательно обо всех джханах подряд, упоминая "всё более возвышенное блаженство" каждый раз.




> А разве это состояние не суть аннигиляция?) Что там в нем вообще осталось?


Вот, ещё один на крючок попался. И еще раз в 100-ый раз отвечаем - такой вопрос НЕ корректен. Будда сам сказал, что такой вопрос неправильный и правильного ответа на него дать нельзя. Сказать да будет неправильно, сказать нет будет тоже неправильно. Потому Будда не отвечал на такой вопрос. 
Вообщем читайте топик внимательно с самого начала -)




> Если вы скажете осталось одно блаженство, так ведь нет ни восприятия, ни сознания, а разве блаженство это не одно из состояний сознания?
> Если нет сознания - что есть?!


Именно такой же вопрос был задан в конце сутты Будде (точнее очень похожий) на что Будда ответил - примерно так - "Нет друг, не пытайся [сейчас] понять [переживание] этого, а только когда такое состояние будет достигнуто, тогда и придёт понимание".

Я же часто привожу такой грубоватый, но примерно отражающий суть пример про алкашей-дебоширов и любителя классической музыки.
Для алкашей-дебоширов "блаженство" (высший кайф) в одном (ясно в чем). Но алкаши-дебоширы никогда не смогут понять в чем блаженство, которое получает ценитель классической музыки. А ведь в обоих этих случаях "блаженства" очень близки с точки зрения сансарного переживания - то есть и во том случае и в другом это уровень 5-чувств.

А теперь представим себе "следующее" сансарное блаженство - блаженство 1 джханы.
Аджан Брам подробно описывает его. Это настолько непонятное для обычного человека переживание и настолько далекое, что пока он не попробует - он даже близко не сможет представить как это так. Аджан Брам говорит, что это (как вариант) можно сравнить с оргазмом, только гораздо более "круто" в плане утонченности кайфа.

А далее идет еще следующее блаженство, когда этот кайф отпускается. (3 джхана).
Переживающий блаженство 1-ой и 2-ой не может понять блаженства 3-ей.

А далее отпускается блаженство 3-ей как грубый фактор, и практикующий пребывает в 4-ой. А там вообще нет piti и sukha (восторга и счастья). А Будда утверждает что это еще более крутое блаженство.

А потом после этого идет еще целых 4 уровня еще более продвинутых блаженств, и кульминация - в ниродхи - состояния прекращения сознания и восприятия.

А теперь посмотрим - если даже в рамках 1 уровня блаженства (мира 5 чувств) мы подчас не можем понять "более высокого", то ЧТО УЖ ТУТ ГОВОРИТЬ про высочайшее блаженство, о котором говорил Будда. Оно не то чтобы не постижимо сейчас... я думаю оно едва ли даже улавливаемо. Почему Будда и отвечал - нет друг, достигни сам, а там увидишь (т.е. не надо сейчас каких-то выводов делать [относительно того, какое оно это блажество ниббаны).

----------

Гавриилко (30.07.2014)

----------


## Huandi

> Аннигилирует дуккха и её корни - танха и килесы. Но ведь есть еще собханя - красивые корни без килес. Если жадность и её плоды аннигилируется, то почему щедрость должна?


Ах, ты еще тут дописал. Щедрость не аннигилируется. Но она зависима от формы существования. Аннигилируются причины для бхава (=три локи). Щедрость, в отличие от жажды, не является причиной бытия (про б-саттв мы тут не рассуждаем по понятной причине).

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Кстати, про блаженства.)
Если вдуматься, каждое ЖС так или иначе стремится к тому или иному виду блаженства которое оно может представить себе как горизонт достижения. Например, для бактерии свой горизонт блаженства (ГБ), для животного свой и т.д. Возьмем людей. Обычные мирские люди получают свои блаженства через удовлетворения чувств, секс, власти, развлечений и т.п. Монах тоже стремится к блаженству, но у него ГБ не понятен для мирских людей. Он жертвует обычными утехами, сексом и прочим ради высшего блаженства.
Всё это правильно.... Но если вдуматься, любые блаженства - это игра Сознания. Через бесчисленные мириады ЖС Сознание испытывает всевозможные виды блаженства. Страдания можно вписать сюда как путь к достижению неких конкретных видов блаженств. Это как комментарий к словам Zoma:



> А далее отпускается блаженство 3-ей как грубый фактор, и практикующий пребывает в 4-ой.


Т.е. на 4-м уровне блаженство 3-го может восприниматься как некий вид страдания.

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. на 4-м уровне блаженство 3-го может восприниматься как некий вид страдания.


Всё верно. Sukha (счастье) и Piti (восторг) 1-ой и 2-ой джхан обрасываются как грубые вещи, мещающие более "продвинутому" блаженству. То есть в принципе да, верно - Восторг и Счастье этих джхан безличны, страдательны, изменчивы (anatta/dukkha/anicca). А ум всегда хочет стабильности, поэтому переход на следующие джханы происходит *только тогда*, когда ум понял, что Sukha и Pity - это грубые "ненужные" факторы.




> Монах тоже стремится к блаженству, но у него ГБ не понятен для мирских людей. Он жертвует обычными утехами, сексом и прочим ради высшего блаженства.
> Всё это правильно....


Всё это правильно, но всё это очень трудно. Трудно жертвовать чем-то, что есть сейчас ради чего-то, чего еще не познано ;-/
На е-сангхе этот вопрос обсуждался, многие монахи потому в конечном счете и уходят из монашества. Результатов нет, а приятностей хочется. Аджан Брам, Аджан Буддадаса тоже настоятельно рекомендуют допрактиковать усердно до того уровня, когда появятся первые медитативные "приятности". Это даст мощный стимул к дальнейшей практике.

----------


## Оскольд

Вот, кстати говоря, "попавшийся на крючек" Оскольд как раз и хотел бы увидеть более подробное освещение того момента, что анигилируется лишь причина страдания(жажда, идея ложного "я" и т.д. и т.п.) а все остальное, то что не относится к причинам сансарического становления, не анигилируется, по крайне мере именно в этом ключе я понял хотя бы вот эти слова Будды из книги Валполы Рахулы:



> "О бхиккху, что есть Высшее (Асамкхата, Необусловленное)? Это, о
> бхиккху, угасание желания (рагаккхайо), угасание ненависти (досаккхайо),
> угасание заблуждения (мохаккхайо). Это, о бхиккху, зовется высшим".


А сама Ниббана описывается также, как Нерожденное и т.д.:



> О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не
> было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения
> для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное,
> неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного,
> ставшего, обусловленного


Так же, вроде бы никто не возражал против того, что Будда или Архат уже после пресечения всех килес, жажды и т.д. могут действовать из за сострадания и пр.

Вот мне бы хотелось узнать, какие постоянные атрибуты приписываются Будде в ПК?
И, если Ниббана, есть анигиляция лишь тех "качеств" которые являю.тся причиной сансарического бытийствования - страдания, и она(Ниббана) не равно полное уничтожение всего чего бы ни было, а не только сансарического, и утверждать, что Татахагаты(или Архата) нет после смерти это диттхи, то почему некоторые с упорством продолжаю намекать что там "в Ниббане" нет вообще ничего? Или мне такие намеки только кажутся?

Вот к примеру: есть ли в Ниббане(окончательной) место состраданию?

Заранее благодарю....

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Для справки:
*Аннигиля́ция* — реакция превращения частицы и античастицы при их столкновении в какие-либо иные частицы, отличные от исходных.
Наиболее изученной является аннигиляция электрон-позитронной пары. При низких энергиях сталкивающихся электрона и позитрона, а также при аннигиляции их связанного состояния — позитрония — эта реакция аннигиляции даёт в конечном состоянии два или три фотона, в зависимости от ориентации спинов электрона и позитрона. При энергиях порядка нескольких МэВ становится возможной и многофотонная аннигиляция электрон-позитронной пары. При энергиях порядка сотен МэВ в процессе аннигиляции электрон-позитронной пары рождаются в основном адроны.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

"Нерожденное" - то есть никакое особое "состояние" не возникает (не рождается). То есть, как раз просто прекращается страдание.

----------


## Оскольд

Хуанди, это лишь Ваша трактовка того, что адекватно трактовать вообще невозможно, имхо)))

И все же, уничтожается ли в Ниббане каруна?

----------


## Иван Ран

> И, если Ниббана, есть анигиляция лишь тех "качеств" которые являю.тся причиной сансарического бытийствования - страдания, и она(Ниббана) не равно полное уничтожение всего чего бы ни было, а не только сансарического, и утверждать, что Татахагаты(или Архата) нет после смерти это диттхи, то почему некоторые с упорством продолжаю намекать что там "в Ниббане" нет вообще ничего?


Если в Тхераваде начнут отвечать на эти вопросы, то она превратится в Махаяну )). А так всё равно никто не знает что происходит после смерти в ниббане, главное это дающая результаты практика здесь и сейчас, всё остальное, это вопросы веры и ваших личных психологических особенностей.

----------


## Huandi

> Хуанди, это лишь Ваша трактовка


Главное, что она не противоречит словам Будды. И абсолютно логична и понятна без всякой мистики.

----------


## Zom

> уничтожается ли в Ниббане каруна?


Вы ответье вначале что такое каруна. И проанализируйте, является ли каруна обусловленным состоянием.

Вы сами процитировали:




> О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не
> было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения
> для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное,
> неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного,
> ставшего, обусловленного


Если вы думаете, что в ниббане должно что-то сохраняться, перечислите эти "что-то" для себя, а затем проанализируйте на предмет обусловленности. Всё, что будет обусловлено (т.е. тот феномен, который зависит от каких либо условий) не имеет места в состоянии ниббаны.

----------


## Оскольд

В Слове Будды много мистических моментов, те же иддхи к примеру, видение Буддо и его учениками Брахмы или каких то иных божеств, постулирование возможности Будды оставаться на земле в течении кальп если бы Ананда вовремя попросил об этом, мгновенное перемещение физического тела в пространстве, так быстр как могучий человек разогнул бы или согнул руку и т.д. и т.п., так что я не уверен, что "внеместические", трактовки не противоречат Слову Будды, очень даже не уверен, скорее это больше похоже(хотя я и не утверждаю этого, не уверен до конца) на воспевание смерти так как ее представляют материалисты(ведь она тоже "нерожденная" если следовать Вашей интерпретации) и нигилизма под прикрытием Дхаммы...

----------


## Zom

> постулирование возможности Будды оставаться на земле в течении кальп если бы Ананда вовремя попросил об этом, мгновенное перемещение физического тела в пространстве, так быстр как могучий человек разогнул бы или согнул руку и т.д. и т.п., так что я не уверен, что "внеместические", трактовки не противоречат Слову Будды, очень даже не уверен, скорее это больше похоже(хотя я и не утверждаю этого, не уверен до конца) на воспевание смерти так как ее представляют материалисты(ведь она тоже "нерожденная" если следовать Вашей интерпретации) и нигилизма под прикрытием Дхаммы...


А это кстати большой вопрос о том, что если бы Ананда попросил, то Будда жил бы в теле миллион лет -))) Классические комментарии, насколько мне известно, утверждают, что Ананда мог бы попросить его пожить еще немного - например до 100 или 120 лет, а не миллиона -)

Далее - смерть является обусловленным феноменом, а не нерожденным.

----------


## Оскольд

Моя логика проще, ув.Zom...

Отшельник Готама, когда он стал Буддой, преодолел обусловленность? Так? Или нет?
И все же у него была каруна и т.д.

И еще, я хотел бы авторитетного ответа, а не своих измышлений, может быть Вы, Zom,спросили бы у своего тайского наставника(простите, забыл имя этого глубокоуважаемого человека) уничтожается ли в Ниббане каруна с т.з. тхеравады?

И еще, я не утверждал, что в Ниббане есть место чему то сансарическому, я лишь пока выражаю сомнение в том, что можно утверждать что там нет абсолютно ничего, а не только сансарического приравнивая тем самым Ниббану к абсолютному небытию, что, помоему является диттхи...

Или нет?

----------


## Оскольд

Ну а бесед с богами, мгновенного перемещения, утверждения что есть иддхи этого тоже по Вашему не было?
Значит ли что все подобные места в Каноне следует вычеркнуть?

----------


## Оскольд

И пожалуйста, ребята, не забудьте  вот про этот смой вопрос:



> Вот мне бы хотелось узнать, какие постоянные атрибуты приписываются Будде в ПК?

----------


## Zom

> Отшельник Готама, когда он стал Буддой, преодолел обусловленность? Так? Или нет? И все же у него была каруна и т.д.


Он не преодолевал обусловленности. Он получил знание о том, как её преодолеть.
Если вы почитаете работы авторитетных учителей, то узнаете такую вещь, что переживание ниббаны не может происходить одновременно, например, с процессом приёма пищи или беседы или распространения метты. Процесс переживания ниббаны в этом теле называется "ниродхи" - что дословно переводится как "прекращение".

В каноне есть места в жизнеописании Будды, где говорится что он входил в это состояния и переживал блаженство ниббаны. Например в первые несколько недель после просветления. А после выхода из этого состояния он представлял собой "обычного человека", за исключением того, что он не был подвержен невежеству/ненависти/алчности ни в малейшей степени. Ну и плюс ко всему да, он обладал иддхи, хотя это не является обязательным качеством Просветленного.




> И еще, я хотел бы авторитетного ответа, а не своих измышлений, может быть Вы, Zom,спросили бы у своего тайского наставника(простите, забыл имя этого глубокоуважаемого человека) уничтожается ли в Ниббане каруна с т.з. тхеравады?


А это не мои мысли, а слова авторитетных учителей и слова самого канона.
Каруна, простите, обусловленное состояние - одно из многочисленных состояний ума. Посему его нет в ниббане.




> Ну а бесед с богами, мгновенного перемещения, утверждения что есть иддхи этого тоже по Вашему не было?
> Значит ли что все подобные места в Каноне следует вычеркнуть?


Иддхи есть. Но иддхи не имеют НИКАКОГО отношения к достижению просветления и никак не связаны с переживанием ниббаны.




> я лишь пока выражаю сомнение в том, что можно утверждать что там нет абсолютно ничего


Ещё раз - в состоянии ниббаны нет ничего, что зависит от причин и условий.

----------


## Топпер

> Блаженство, но вопрос - переживаемое чем? -)


Это же о Ниббане с остатком говориться. Её переживание может быть блаженством т.к. есть чем переживать.

----------


## Zom

> Это же о Ниббане с остатком говориться. Её переживание может быть блаженством т.к. есть чем переживать.


Блаженством, но это не то блаженство, которое понимается обычно под sukha, о чём выше уже шла речь.
В Висуддхимагге говорится о том, что архат может переживать блаженство ниббаны 2 способами:

a) прекратить восприятие и сознание.
б) сделать элемент ниббаны (дхамму ниббаны) единственным присутствующим в сознании элементом.

При этом ТАМ подумать так -  "ах, какая ниббана" он конечно же не может -)

Кстати, что касается ниродхи (прекращения сознания), то об этом достаточно подробно написано в Висуддхимагге, Глава XXIII, параграфы 16-52.

----------


## Оскольд

Хорошо, ребята, не буду Вас больше мучить...
Хочу лишь уточнить правильно ли я вас понял...

Ниббана, по вашему есть прекращение всего чего бы то нибыло, которое нельзя назвать таковым, поскольку то что прекращает существовать никогда и несуществовало...

О ниббане можно сказать, что это полностью без(вне)сознательно состояние(несостояние) в котором исчезает все, что бы то ни было?....

По вашему так?

----------


## Zom

Оскольд - я думаю в вашем случае учителя бы посоветовали вам так:

Ниббана - это высшее блаженство и полное искоренение страданий (что является чистой правдой и словами Будды). И на все дальнейшие ваши вопросы они бы молчали, потому что вы не ухватываете суть уже который пост подряд -)

Впрочем это довольно сложный вопрос, и у обычного человека возникает естественное непонимание, потому что для него всегда есть его любимое "я", которое он соотносит с телом, с умом, с объектами ума, и, естественно, боится всё это потерять, "ужасаясь ужасной аннигиляции" -))

Поэтому чтобы вам было проще - думайте так - "Ниббана - высшее блаженство".
А остальными вопросами лучше не задавайтесь - не полезно -)

----------


## Zom

Кошмар. 10 листов подряд воду в ступе толчём -))))

----------


## Оскольд

И все же, то что я написал, это похоже на то как в Тхераваде(и вы лично) представляется Ниббана?

----------


## Кумо

> И все же, то что я написал, это похоже на то как в Тхераваде(и вы лично) представляется Ниббана?


Зачем вам так отчаянно нужно представить что такое Ниббана? Неужто нет  совсем никаких результатов от вашей практики уже СЕЙЧАС? :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

Я хочу как можно адекватнее представлять конечную цель этого Пути...
А результаты, если человек серьезно практикует, есть у суфиев и у исихастов и у индусов и у дзеников и у ваджраянистов,мало ли вообще у кого они есть, и потом, с чего Вы взяли что отчаянно?
Для меня к примеру, было удивительно что поднятый вопрос вызвал такую бурю эмоций, что меня чуть врагом Дхаммы не назначили...

----------


## Zom

> Я хочу как можно адекватнее представлять конечную цель этого Пути...
> А результаты, если человек серьезно практикует, есть у суфиев и у исихастов


Конечная цель в том, чтобы выйти за пределы даже малейшей жажды к становлению.
Именно это отличает Учение Будды от всех остальных религиозных учений. 

Конечно уже другой вопрос - сможете ли вы осознать, что у вас больше нет жажды, или не сможете. Например, индуистские йогины достигают джхан и считают что это полное просветление, т.е. конец пути. Убедить их в обратном едва ли возможно, потому что это "божественное" состояние, "слияние с абсолютом" - чего они и хотели. 
Есть история о том, как Будда старался доказать несостоятельность таких достижений Маха Кассапе, который был величайшим йогином, с высокоразвитыми психическими способностями. Будде пришлось чуть ли не месяц состязаться с ним в психических возможностях, чтобы тот понял, что он [Кассапа] не  просветленный. И эта миссия Будды практически провалилась, но тогда Будда сказал прямо - если ты сейчас не послушаешься меня, то никогда не выйдешь из сансары. И такая прямота видимо как-то сработала и Маха Кассапа стал учеником Будды и достиг архатства.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Я хочу как можно адекватнее представлять конечную цель этого Пути...


Нельзя узнать, что  такое мёд, пока сам его не попробуешь. Сотни мудрецов могут пытаться объяснить его вкус, но толку от этого мало.  :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

Дорогой Зом, история очень поучительная и интересная(без иронии, мне вообще нравится читать канон и т.д.), но вот лично Вас не смущает, что это выйти из сансары, в тхеравадинской интерпретации, можно лишь в никуда, в абсолютное ничто и так, что ты даже сам этого не почувствуешь)))?

----------


## Оскольд

Спасибо ув.Янгдзом, я это понимаю, но в тхеравадинской интерпретации, насколько я понял, вкуса меда нельзя почувствовать и съев его ;-)

----------


## Кумо

> Дорогой Зом, история очень поучительная и интересная(без иронии, мне вообще нравится читать канон и т.д.), но вот лично Вас не смущает, что это выйти из сансары, в тхеравадинской интерпретации, можно лишь в никуда, в абсолютное ничто и так, что ты даже сам этого не почувствуешь)))?


А куда вам нужно выйти-то?

я бы к гуриям пошел, 
пусть меня научат :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zom

> Дорогой Зом, история очень поучительная и интересная(без иронии, мне вообще нравится читать канон и т.д.), но вот лично Вас не смущает, что это выйти из сансары, в тхеравадинской интерпретации, можно лишь в никуда, в абсолютное ничто и так, что ты даже сам этого не почувствуешь)))?


Меня ничто не смущает. А вас смущает из-за вашего [недостаточно глубокого] понимания вопроса - вам уже 10 лист подряд говорят о том, что "абсолютное ничто" - неверное определение ниббаны, но вы никак для себя этого понять не можете.

Не знаю - тут опять начинать в 100-ый раз бесполезно. Если в самом деле хотите разобраться - читайте, думайте, перечитывайте и еще раз думайте. А есть и еще варинат - возможно, вам более подходящий - пока просто оставить этот вопрос и не думать о нем, потому что пока у вас неверная трактовка имеет место быть.

----------


## Zom

Напоследок (с сайта Андрея из белоруссии) - и на этом предлагаю тему закрыть.

*Мы должны повторить предостережение, что ниббана не может быть понята в словах, выражениях или посредством изучения текста. Ниббану необходимо постичь путем действительной реализации. Однако чтобы передать идею цели, к которй вкдет его учение Будда прибегает к словам и выражениям. Он использует как негативные, так и позитивные термины. Что бы получить адекватную идею ниббаны нужно рассмотреть оба вида терминов, иначе можно получить однобокое, искаженное представление о ниббане. Будда говорит о ниббане главным образом в терминах отрицания страдания – как прекращение страдания, 
старости и смерти, невозмутимое, неугнетенное, беспечальное состояние. Она также описывается как отрицание скверн, факторов ума, которые удерживают нас в рабстве. Поэтому ниббана описывается как разрушение жадности, ненависти и неведения. Она также названа бесстрастием (вирага), устранением жажды, сокрушением гордыни, искоренением самомнения, истреблением тщеславия. 

Цель, которую преследует негативная терминология Будды – показать, что ниббана полностью трансцендентна и запредельна всем обусловленным явлениям; что ниббана – это нечто желанное, что это конец страданий, и что ниббана достигается уничтожением скверн. Видя применение негативной терминологии, не следует думать, что ниббана – это лишь аннигиляция, чисто негативное достижение.

Чтобы избежать такого однобокого представления Будда также описывает ниббану в положительных терминах. Он представляет ниббану как наивысшее счастье, совершенное блаженство, умиротворение, освобождение, свобода. Он называет ниббану островом свободным от страданий, на который могут высадиться существа. Для существ, которые беспомощно уносятся в сторону океана старости и смерти, это защищенное и безопасное место. 

Ниббана также названа пещерой, которая предоставляет укрытие от рождений и смертей; сотоянием охлаждения, прохладой вызванной угасанием огней жадности, ненависти и заблуждения.*

----------


## Оскольд

Дорогой Zom, как Вы по другому можете объяснить вот эту вот Вашу фразу:




> Конечно уже другой вопрос - сможете ли вы осознать, что у вас больше нет жажды, или не сможете.


Насколько я понимаю, здесь Вы намекаете на то, что достигший Ниббаны даже не сможет этого осознать...
А если кто то абсолютно ничего не осознает, то это...сами понимаете...
Так что все я прекрасно понял, не надо все шишки на меня валить...

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я понимаю, здесь Вы намекаете на то, что достигший Ниббаны даже не сможет этого осознать...


Нет, это не так. Достигший как раз полностью понимает, что он освобождён.
В каноне тысячи цитат на эту тему можно привести, начиная с самой первой, где Будда осознаёт, что "прожита святая жизнь" и "сделано то, что должно было быть сделано".

----------


## Оскольд

Ссылку на этот текст я приводил в самом начале темы, чтобы показать ув.Топперу, что не все в Тхераваде понимают ниббану как абсолютно без(вне)сознательное состояние в котором и созновать то ничего нельзя...
Вообще говоря я перечитал все, что есть на русском на эту тему...но на русском не так много чего и есть)

----------


## Zom

Если вы всё это перечитали, но это вас не удовлетворило, значит вы продолжаете штурмовать отвесную стену, перелезть через которую вы не можете и не сможете, пока не станете просветленным.

----------


## Оскольд

Одно уточнение: достигший осознает это во время переживания Ниббаны или после того как "выйдет" из этого переживания?

И если во время, значит в Париниббане осознание возможно?
А если невозможно, то....

----------


## Оскольд

Дело в том, ув.Zom, что мне показалось,после того что я перечитал, что в Тхераваде у Учителей очень разные акценты в понимании Ниббаны...

Одни приравнивают Ниббану как полностью вне(без)сознательному состоянию, насколько я понял, другие же говорят о том, что это не так(как в приведенном Вами, а до этого мною, отрывке)...

Точка зрения вторых мне ближе, поэтому я в этой теме на протяжении нескольких листов так упорно писал, что меня смущает понимание Ниббаны не всех учетелей, а только некоторых...

уф...

----------


## Zom

> достигший осознает это во время переживания Ниббаны или после того как "выйдет" из этого переживания?


Сейчас я скажу, только прочитайте очень внимательно.

Он _переживает_ ниббану, но _осознаёт_ только после этого переживания.

Аджан Брам пишет, кстати, что тоже самое характерно для джхан.
Например, когда вы достигаете 1 джханы, вы полностью "сливаетесь" с одним объектом. 
В джхане вы *не можете* думать, размышлять, анализировать. Вы можете это сделать только после выхода из джханы. Только после выхода из неё вы можете в точности восстановить на интеллектуальном уровне что происходило и "переварить" это в своём уме поверхностно (по отношению к прямому переживанию джханы).

Тем не менее, можно заранее "запрограммировать" ум на то, что требуется сделать в джхане. Например, можно запрограммировать его попытаться перейти на вторую джхану через 2 часа пребывания в первой. Или запрограммировать время пребывания в джхане. 

С переживанием ниббаны та же история. Прямое переживание есть. Но интеллектуального понимания этого НЕТ.




> Дело в том, ув.Zom, что мне показалось,после того что я перечитал, что в Тхераваде у Учителей очень разные акценты в понимании Ниббаны...
> 
> Одни приравнивают Ниббану к полностью вне(без)сознательному состоянию, насколько я понял, другие же говорят о том, что это не так(как в приведенном Вами, а до этого мною, отрывке)...


Они говорят об одном и том же под разными углами. Противоречий в их словах нет. А то что вам кажется противоречиями - есть лишь ваше непонимание.

----------

Гавриилко (30.07.2014)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Одни приравнивают Ниббану как полностью вне(без)сознательному состоянию, насколько я понял, другие же говорят о том, что это не так(как в приведенном Вами, а до этого мною, отрывке)...


Смысл этих противоречивых описаний в том, что она вне описаний. А почему она вне описаний? Да потому что сама Реальность в самом глубоком смысле несемиотична, а мы как раз и хотим быть в Реальности, а не чувствовать себя отрезанным ломтем. Нирвана это просто постижение целостности, того, что всё на своих местах, но не так сухо и безэмоционально как я сейчас пишу, а ярко, как откровение, как последняя истина. А раз всё на своих местах, какие проблемы?) От мгновения к мгновению - всё на своих местах...
 :Smilie:

----------

Гавриилко (30.07.2014)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Он переживает ниббану, но осознаёт только после этого переживания.


Видимо, опять недостаток словесного описания.) Говорить, что кто-то переживает Ниббану, это значит полагать ее неким состоянием сознания. Но ведь в таком случае это состояние можно утратить. Отсюда получается, то есть Ниббана, то нет ее, она зависит от условий. Как же тогда можно говорить об окончательном освобождении?
Поэтому другое значение Ниббаны - что она вне состояний сознания. Какое бы состояние не было сейчас у Познавшего, оно имеет вкус Освобождения. Не знаю как это выразить... К примеру, вы знаете что дважды два четыре. И даже если этой мысли сейчас нет в потоке вашего сознания, ее правильность не перестает быть... примерно так...)

----------


## Zom

Именно так.

----------


## Huandi

> В Слове Будды много мистических моментов, те же иддхи к примеру, видение Буддо и его учениками Брахмы или каких то иных божеств, постулирование возможности Будды оставаться на земле в течении кальп если бы Ананда вовремя попросил об этом, мгновенное перемещение физического тела в пространстве, так быстр как могучий человек разогнул бы или согнул руку и т.д. и т.п.,


Это всё не мистика, а именно "способности". Просто необъяснимые с позиции современной науки, но по своей сути вполне "физичные". Особые умения внутри материального мира. 

Посмотрите значение слова "Мистика"

----------


## Huandi

Весь спор, похоже, строится всего на одной мотивации: "я хочу продолжить свое бытие в самом высшем состоянии". А все остальное - попытки найти опору для этого у Будды.

----------


## Оскольд

Большое спасибо!
Думаю если ни у кого нет возражений и желания продолжить обсуждение, то на этом можно остановиться...

Немного офф-топа:
Насечт описаний джхан у Аджан Брама... Насколько я понимаю это его описание и описание того же Ли Дхаммадхаро несколько отличаются...вообще же свести все отличая в понимании тех или иных вещей разными учителями современной Тхеравады к простому "разными словами об одном и том же" мне не представляется пока возможным...
Да и Топпер обранил вот в самом начале такую фразу по поводу разницы акцентов в описании Ниббаны у бхикху Сасаны и бхикху Бодхи:"Подобные разногласия когда то привели к созданию Махаяны", правда что он имел ввиду и насколько такая фраза обоснована я не знаю...

офф-топ 2:
Прошу ув.Хуанди не нарушать правила форума и не пытаться угадать моих мотивов...

----------


## Оскольд

И вообще ув.Хуанди, когда человек решил покончить с этим сансарическим существованием достигнув Ниббаны, а не потрепаться об этом, он вместо того, чтобы торчать на форуме идет и ищет средств к осущетвлению задуманного...к примеру медитирует)))...

----------


## Huandi

> офф-топ 2:
> Прошу ув.Хуанди не нарушать правила форума и не пытаться угадать моих мотивов...


Я же без персоналий написал и даже без намеков. К тому же, то что написано, не флеймовый прием в диспуте, ради которого было введено то правило. 




> он вместо того, чтобы торчать на форуме


Спасибо за науку, никто до вас такого тут не говорил. Век буду помнить.

----------


## Оскольд

Дорогой Хуанди, чего я точно не хотел это Вас обидеть....прошу Вас меня простить и приношу свои извинения!!!

----------


## Huandi

Никаких обид. Я просто смайликов не наставил. Это же был сарказм.

----------


## Ондрий

> Весь спор, похоже, строится всего на одной мотивации: "я хочу продолжить свое бытие в самом высшем состоянии". А все остальное - попытки найти опору для этого у Будды.


Было бы удивительно требовать от людей иного. Вы же в противовес устанавливаете прямо противоположную "правильную" мотивацию - любыми ср-вами _покончить_ со своим существованием (с этой трактовкой нирваны я не согласен). И как ср-во предлагаете Дхарму Будды. Зачем так сложно? Достаточно быть марксистом. ))

Не переходя к Махаяне и не используя ее оценку плода "раннего" буддизма - действительно сложно указать конечное "состояние" нирваны.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы же в противовес устанавливаете прямо противоположную мотивацию - любыми ср-вами покончить со своим существованием


Много раз уже говорили, например Zom недавно очень хорошо написал, что ни с чем "своим" не кончают. Зачем же продолжать такое писать?

----------


## Fritz

> Весь спор, похоже, строится всего на одной мотивации: "я хочу продолжить свое бытие в самом высшем состоянии". А все остальное - попытки найти опору для этого у Будды.


А что, надо останавливаться примерно на сорока годах высшего состояния?

----------


## Huandi

Останавливаться? Будда (и архаты) не испытывает жажды даже к нирване.

----------


## Ондрий

> Много раз уже говорили, например Zom недавно очень хорошо написал, что ни с чем "своим" не кончают. Зачем же продолжать такое писать?


Затем, что человек это еще должен осознать, что нет этого "своего". А у вас выходит - чтобы приступить к практике (принять учение как ср-во) - нужно уже знать, что нету "своего". Какие мотивы могут быть у человека который принимает Дхарму? 4БИ.. Это только _потом_ на этапе их освоения и приходят на самом деле к анатману, антитье, дукхе, нирване. 4БИ не содержат замануху в виде "аннигляции" эго-пудгалы.

А все эти разговоры  - заумь эстествующих интеллектуалов.

----------


## Huandi

> Затем, что человек это еще должен осознать, что нет этого "своего". А у вас выходит - чтобы приступить к практике (принять учение как ср-во) - нужно уже знать, что нету "своего".


Именно, чтобы принять учение как своё, надо уже понимать его основы. 




> Какие мотивы могут быть у человека который принимает Дхарму?


Если мотивы улучшить свое бытие, то в буддизме и для этого есть методы - известно что надо делать, чтобы родиться в хорошем месте и т.п. Зачем только такеой мотив распространять на нирвану?

----------


## Ондрий

> Именно, чтобы принять учение как своё, надо уже понимать его основы.


История обращенных учит несколько иначе.




> Если мотивы улучшить свое бытие, то в буддизме и для этого есть методы - известно что надо делать, чтобы родиться в хорошем месте и т.п. Зачем только такеой мотив распространять на нирвану?


Это называется упайя, хотя тема была немного об ином.

----------


## Huandi

> История обращенных учит несколько иначе.


Что за история?



> Это называется упайя, хотя тема была немного об ином.


В качестве упайи (уловки, полезного обмана) может быть что угодно. Тут спора нет. Только это тут действительно не обсуждаем.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Huandi  
> Весь спор, похоже, строится всего на одной мотивации: "я хочу продолжить свое бытие в самом высшем состоянии". А все остальное - попытки найти опору для этого у Будды.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...Вы же в противовес устанавливаете прямо противоположную "правильную" мотивацию - любыми ср-вами _покончить_ со своим существованием (с этой трактовкой нирваны я не согласен). И как ср-во предлагаете Дхарму Будды.


Правильно говорят - у тебя, Huandi, противопложная мотивация - полной аннигиляции. И не надо ссылаться на цитаты Zomа или Будды, тоесть приписывать свою мотивацию Будде.




> Зачем так сложно? Достаточно быть марксистом. ))


Марксизмовада же не даёт аннигиляции, а аннигилировать хочется аж жуть.

----------


## Huandi

> Правильно говорят - у тебя, Huandi, противопложная мотивация - полной аннигиляции.


Полной ниродхи жажды и ее следствий. Этому учит Будда, и надо ссылаться на такие мотивации. 

Есть еще что-то, по другим причинам? Свет, лубофь, вечное бытие?

Для вечного континуального переживания нирваны потребуется вечная душа. И понеслось.

----------


## До

> Полной ниродхи жажды и ее следствий. Этому учит Будда, и надо ссылаться на такие мотивации.


Почему же ты приписываешь Будде полную аннигиляцию если там аннигиляция только жажды и неведения?




> Есть еще что-то, по другим причинам? Свет, лубофь, вечное бытие?


?




> Для вечного континуального переживания нирваны потребуется вечная душа. И понеслось.


Не надо приписывать умных словечек и не понадобится.

----------


## Huandi

> Почему же ты приписываешь Будде полную аннигиляцию если там аннигиляция только жажды и неведения?


Потому что жажда является причиной бхава - всех трех лок.




> Не надо приписывать умных словечек и не понадобится.


Надо-надо. Критикуя мой взгляд, ты защищаешь противоположный ему - о вечной душе в вечной континуальной теплой ванне.

----------


## До

> Блаженство, но вопрос - переживаемое чем? -)


Так чем?




> Кстати сутта не та.


Очередная шутка?




> Щедрость не аннигилируется. Но она зависима от формы существования.


Это о чём?

Феномен ниббаны есть или нет? Если Будда аннигилировал, то как устанавливается феномен блаженства? Если нет Будды (в случае полной аннигиляции), то нет и нирваны.

----------


## До

> Если вы думаете, что в ниббане должно что-то сохраняться, перечислите эти "что-то" для себя, а затем проанализируйте на предмет обусловленности. Всё, что будет обусловлено (т.е. тот феномен, который зависит от каких либо условий) не имеет места в состоянии ниббаны.


Например возьмём симпатию - это просто отсутствие враждебного отношения, следовательно необусловлена намерением и сохраняется в ниббане.

----------


## Huandi

> Это о чём?


Чтобы бы проявлять щедрость надо родиться в таком виде, чтобы была возможность для этого. А сама щедрость причиной бытия не является. Чтобы была возможность проявлять щедрость, должна наличиствовать жажда. 




> Феномен ниббаны есть или нет?


При жизни есть. После паринирваны - я буду защищать т.з., что нет.




> Если Будда аннигилировал, то как устанавливается феномен блаженства?


Аннигилировались скандхи.  Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.

----------


## Huandi

Занимательная версия:




> a. Kama-tanha: craving for attractive and appealing sights, sounds, smells, tastes, tactile sensations, and ideas; fastening onto these things, grabbing hold of them as belonging to the self. This is one factor that enables stress to arise. (The mind flashes out.) 
> 
> b. Bhava-tanha: desire for things to be this way or that at times when they can't be the way we want them; wanting things to be a certain way outside of the proper time or occasion. This is called "being hungry" — like a person who hungers for food but has no food to eat and so acts in a way that shows, "I'm a person who wants to eat." Bhava-tanha is another factor that enables stress to arise. (The mind strays.)
> 
> c. Vibhava-tanha: not wanting things to be this way or that, e.g., having been born, not wanting to die; not wanting to be deprived of the worldly things we've acquired: for example, having status and wealth and yet not wanting our status and wealth to leave us. The truth of the matter is that there's no way it can be avoided. As soon as the change comes, we thus feel stress and pain. (The mind flinches.)
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/thai/lee/themes.html

----------


## До

> Потому что жажда является причиной бхава - всех трех лок.


Может есть миры помимо трёх лок?




> Надо-надо. Критикуя мой взгляд, ты защищаешь противоположный ему - о вечной душе в вечной континуальной теплой ванне.


Это тебе так кажется, есть еще третий взгляд вне этих противоположностей (той которую ты отстаиваешь и ту с которой борешся) -- взгляд Будды.

----------


## Иван Ран

Наконец-то вернулись к сабжу, с обоснованными претензиями друг к другу. 



> Аннигилировались скандхи. Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.


А вне скандх иного бытия не существует. Поэтому всё бытиё это просто злая шутка такая.

----------


## Huandi

> Может есть миры помимо трёх лок?


В махаяне, да и то не всей, может и есть. 




> Это тебе так кажется, есть еще третий взгляд вне этих противоположностей (той которую ты отстаиваешь и ту с которой борешся) -- взгляд Будды.


Это не взгляд Будды, а попытка понять нирвану мистически. У меня же - без мистики (в правильном понимании слова).

----------


## До

> Чтобы бы проявлять щедрость надо родиться в таком виде, чтобы была возможность для этого. А сама щедрость причиной бытия не является. Чтобы была возможность проявлять щедрость, должна наличиствовать жажда.


Зачем?

Ты сначала сам придумываешь выражать что-то через рождение (полагаешь связь с рождением), а потом ясен пень это аннигилируется.




> Феномен ниббаны есть или нет?
> 			
> 		
> 
> При жизни есть. После паринирваны - я буду защищать т.з., что нет.


Значит ниббана не вечный феномен?




> Аннигилировались скандхи.  Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.


Какого страдания?

Ещё интересно, что материальное тело (_рупа_) полностью не аннигилирует, а остаются там его части, молекулы и атомы, энергия. А _нама_ значит полностью того?




> Это не взгляд Будды, а попытка понять нирвану мистически. У меня же - без мистики (в правильном понимании слова).


Не, это у тебя попытка трактовать Будду материалистически. Тоесть ты не феноменолог, а метафизик, гы.

----------


## Huandi

> Чтобы была возможность проявлять щедрость, должна наличиствовать жажда.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Зачем?


Чтобы было существование, в котром можно быть щедрым. 




> Ты сначала сам придумываешь выражать что-то через рождение (пологаешь сязь с рождением), а потом ясен пень это аннигилируется.


Ты считаешь, что нечто может КОНТИНУАЛЬНО БЫТЬ не родившись?




> Значит ниббана не вечный феномен?


В значении термина "феномен" - некое "переживание" - нет. В значении просто факта отсутствия духкха и причин духкха - вечный. Жажда с бхавой прекращаются, и больше не возникают никогда.




> Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Какого страдания?


Духкха.




> Ещё интересно, что материальное тело (рупа) полностью не аннигилирует, а остаются там его части, молекулы и атомы, энергия. А нама значит полностью того?


В индивидуальном опыте всё "того".

----------


## Huandi

> Не, это у тебя попытка трактовать Будду материалистически. Тоесть ты не феноменолог, а метафизик, гы.


Смотря в каком смысле - "материалистически". Во многих смыслах - да, это так. Дхармы вполне себе материалистичны в том смысле, что опыт атомарен и плюралистичен. Но как раз не в метафизическом - когда утверждается некое самостоятельное бытие материи.

----------


## До

> Чтобы было существование, в котром можно быть щедрым.


Как устанавливается щедрость?




> Ты _считаешь_, что нечто может КОНТИНУАЛЬНО БЫТЬ не родившись?


Моё мнение тут ничего не значит.




> В значении термина "феномен" - некое "переживание" - нет.


Конечно нет, но у феномена есть значение 'дан'.




> В значении просто факта отсутствия духкха и причин духкха - вечный. Жажда с бхавой прекращаются, и больше не возникают никогда.


Феномен дан или нет? Как он устанавливается?




> Духкха.


Следовательно Будда не говорит о _полной_ аннигиляции.




> В индивидуальном опыте всё "того".


С чего ты взял? Ведь _всё_ не является объектом уничтожения, а только страдание.

Непонятно ещё как можно доказывать полную аннигиляцию не являясь Буддой.




> Смотря в каком смысле - "материалистически". Во многих смыслах - да, это так. Дхармы вполне себе материалистичны в том смысле, что опыт атомарен и плюралистичен. Но как раз не в метафизическом - когда утверждается некое самостоятельное бытие материи.


Полная аннигиляция, это не феноменологическая постановка вопроса, а рассмотрение совсем с другой точки зрения. А у тебя попытка совместить идею из лажового видения (диттхи) с правильным видением.
Так вот с той лажовой точки зрения и перерождений-то нет. Она вообще непригодна, что тут совмещать?

Веруй, что уничтожаются только страдания, а про аннигиляцию забудь!

----------


## Huandi

> Как устанавливается щедрость?


Ты же про нее стал говорить? Я слово понял в самом прямом смысле, никак в него не углубляясь.




> Феномен дан или нет?


В смысле нирвана (духкха-ниродха) после парининирваны? Дана.




> Как он устанавливается?


В смысле - в познании? В познании кого? Предположим, архат перед паринибанной познает, что вступает в полное прекращение. Вот в этот момент и устанавливается им. Всеми прочими - думаю, понятно (как угодно).




> Следовательно Будда не говорит о полной аннигиляции.


В смысле "полности" чего? Три локи - весь мир, другого нет. И это бхава. Жажда - причина бхава. Нет причины - нет следствия. Как раз о "полной" и речь. Или надо чуть-чуть оставить некое бытие без жажды к нему? Желания нету, а что-то продолжается, да? И это назовешь освобождением?



> Непонятно как можно доказывать полную аннигиляцию не являясь Буддой.


Точно так же, как и обратное.  :Smilie: 




> у тебя попытка совместить идею из лажового видения (диттхи) с правильным видением.


Нету тут никакой диттхи. Про вибхаву цитату прочитал? Диттхи как раз у тех, кто ищет поддержку некоего вечного бытия. Это обычная бхава-танха - жажда бытийствования. А вибхава-танха - не "жажда несуществования", а читай цитату.

----------


## До

> Ты же про нее стал говорить? Я слово понял в самом прямом смысле, никак в него не углубляясь.


Как это? Как в словаре русского языка чтоли? Или как индийцы думали?

Раз речь идёт в контексте Дхаммы, следовательно следует понимать понятие как его давал Будда, про буддийски.




> В смысле нирвана (духкха-ниродха) после парининирваны? Дана.


Окружающие блаженствуют, что Будда ушёл в махапариниббану?




> В смысле - в познании? В познании кого? Предположим, архат перед паринибанной познает, что вступает в полное прекращение. Вот в этот момент и устанавливается им. Всеми прочими - думаю, понятно (как угодно).


Да. Так вот что у тебя _ниббана_ - 1) факт познания перед смертью чего-то или 2) сама эта идея вечного и полного прекращения после смерти?




> В смысле "полности" чего? Три локи - весь мир, другого нет.


Это миры, которые относятся к дуккхе. Вдруг есть миры, которые не относятся к дуккхе? Как установить, что их нет?




> И это бхава. Жажда - причина бхава.


Кстати говоря, как я понимаю 6. Pathamabhavasuttam, 77, три мира тоже условие для _бхава_. Если бы не могли созревать плоды в трёх мирах, то небыло бы и в них рождения.




> Нет причины - нет следствия. Как раз о "полной" и речь.


Полная, но _только в рамках_ страдания.




> Или надо чуть-чуть оставить некое бытие без жажды к нему?


Оставить некое бытиё _только_ в рамках страдания трёх миров.




> Желания нету, а что-то продолжается, да? И это назовешь освобождением?


Араханты до смерти разве не так? А Будда мог жить до конца кальпы, если бы Ананда его попросил. При этом они уже свободны.




> Точно так же, как и обратное.


Я же не доказываю обратное, это тебе так кажется.




> Нету тут никакой диттхи. Про вибхаву цитату прочитал? Диттхи как раз у тех, кто ищет поддержку некоего вечного бытия. Это обычная бхава-танха - жажда бытийствования. А вибхава-танха - не "жажда несуществования", а читай цитату.


_Диттхи_ я назвал материализм. И говорил там только именно про материализм. Например я говорил, что в материализме нет следующих рождений в буддийском смысле. (Следовательно, это вредное воззрение.)

----------


## Huandi

> Как в словаре русского языка чтоли?


Да.




> Раз речь идёт в контексте Дхаммы, следовательно следует понимать понятие как его давал Будда, про буддийски.


В любом случае, причина бхава это танха\тришна, а не (что ты там имешь в виду?)




> Окружающие блаженствуют, что Будда ушёл в махапариниббану?


Про окружающих речь не шла. Еще раз - сукха нирваны тут, в моей версии, есть а-духкха. А не нечто имеющееся само-по-себе. Я так пониманию это понятие.




> Да. Так вот что у тебя ниббана - 1) факт познания перед смертью чего-то или 2) сама эта идея вечного и полного прекращения после смерти?


Факт познания (1), а также факт ниродхи навсегда (3) (нитья нирвана).




> Полная, но только в рамках страдания.


В рамках скандх и трех миров, за рамками которых ничего не подразумевается. Ты ведь фактически утверждаешь возможность некоего рождения без скандх и вне трех лок?




> Оставить некое бытиё только в рамках страдания трёх миров.


Не понял? Остаться немножко страдать? Ну, это просто махаяна = НЕ уходить в нирвану.




> Араханты до смерти разве не так? А Будда мог жить до конца кальпы, если бы Ананда его попросил. При этом они уже свободны.


А это действует прошлая причина, все просто. Прекращение причины будущего рождения не равняется прекращению причины настоящего рождения.




> Я же не доказываю обратное, это тебе так кажется.


А что ты делаешь?




> Диттхи я назвал материализм. И говорил там только именно про материализм. Например я говорил, что в материализме нет следующих рождений в буддийском смысле. (Следовательно, это вредное воззрение.)


Да, диттхи материализма это неверие в перерождения. Такого взгляда я вообще не утверждал, с чего ты взял?

----------


## Оскольд

> Чтобы бы проявлять щедрость надо родиться в таком виде, чтобы была возможность для этого. А сама щедрость причиной бытия не является. Чтобы была возможность проявлять щедрость, должна наличиствовать жажда. 
> 
> 
> 
> *При жизни есть. После паринирваны - я буду защищать т.з., что нет.*
> 
> 
> 
> Аннигилировались скандхи.  Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.


Выделено мною...

Интересно, что когда я осторожно высказал свое недоумение что мне, дураку, некоторые мнения о Ниббане в современной Тхероваде напоминают идею о полной анигиляцяя и диттхи о том, что после смерти Татхагаты не существует, то на меня спустили палкана и обвинили во всех смертных грехах от непомерной тупизны и флуда до попытки протянуть некое свое понимание Ниббаны...

*А тут человек прямо утверждает, что и Ниббаны после смерти для Татхагаты нет, а доблестные защитники Дхаммы почему то молчат!!!*
---------------------------------------------
А вообще Тхеравадины, имхо, достаточно четко объяснили свое представление...так что тему пора закрывать, имхо...

А насчет понимания Нирваны в Махаяне и отличий этого понимания от понимания Тхеравадинов я скоро постараюсь открыть тему на "меже" или в "вопросах" туда и приглашаю всех, кому есть что сказать по этому поводу....

Но это чуть попозже, сегодня, по крайней мере пока, у меня нет на это времени...

----------


## Huandi

> А тут человек прямо утверждает, что и Ниббаны после смерти для Татхагаты нет


Столько постов о том, в каком смысле она есть, а у вас ее опять нет?

----------


## До

> В любом случае, причина бхава это танха\тришна, а не (что ты там имешь в виду?)


1. Тоесть даже не знаешь _что_, но это не оно.
2. Причем тут причина _бхава_, если речь про щедрость?
3. Почему не отсутствие танхи?




> Про окружающих речь не шла. Еще раз - сукха нирваны тут, в моей версии, есть а-духкха. А не нечто имеющееся само-по-себе. Я так пониманию это понятие.
> Факт познания (1), а также факт ниродхи навсегда (3) (нитья нирвана).


Тут я пока оставлю без комм.




> Ты ведь фактически утверждаешь возможность некоего рождения без скандх и вне трех лок?


Рождение, это понятие трехлочное.




> Не понял? Остаться немножко страдать? Ну, это просто махаяна = НЕ уходить в нирвану.


Бытиё, это понятие трехлочное. Страдание, это понятие трехлочное. К чему ты это пишешь всё??

Сказали же русским языком, что нельзя делать утверждений о бытии Татхагаты и арахантов.




> Желания нету, а что-то продолжается, да? И это назовешь освобождением?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Араханты до смерти разве не так? А Будда мог жить до конца кальпы, если бы Ананда его попросил. При этом они уже свободны.
> 			
> 		
> 
> А это действует прошлая причина, все просто. Прекращение причины будущего рождения не равняется прекращению причины настоящего рождения.


Зачем я на это отвечал? Напрасная трата времени..




> А что ты делаешь?
> Да, диттхи материализма это неверие в перерождения. Такого взгляда я вообще не утверждал, с чего ты взял?


Полный аннигилизм, это понятие из материализма..

----------


## Оскольд

Не у меня, а у Вас в утверждении:



> При жизни есть. После паринирваны - я буду защищать т.з., что нет.


И больше с Вами лично, я на эту тему говорить считаю бессмысленным...
Люди принадлежащие к Тхеравадинской Традиции уже дали мне в этой теме исчерпывающий ответ, а Ваше мнение, при всем уважении, как мнение человека с традицией не связанного меня не интересует....

----------


## Sadhak

> Аннигилировались скандхи. Блаженство означает отсутсвие страдания. Больше ничего.


Отсутствие страдания тогда это еще и факт восприятия такого отсутствия, иначе это выражение было бы просто неприменимо, а это уже не "аннигиляция", т.е. не "глубокий-сон-без-сновидений".

----------


## Huandi

> Отсутствие страдания тогда это еще и факт восприятия такого отсутствия


Такое познание не должно быть континуальным (длящимся). Ведь познанием является получение только того знания, которого еще нет. В случае с рупа-дхармами это каждый момент новые дхармы, даже если кажется, что всопринимается один и тот материальный предмет. А в случае с нирваной ничего такого быть не может. Если нирвана вечна (одинакова, не мгновенна), то она не может быть познаваемым континиумом (чем-то длящимся).  То есть, о познании (восприятие его вид) нирваны можно говорить только об однократном.

----------


## Sadhak

> Если нирвана вечна (одинакова, не мгновенна), то она не может быть познаваемым континиумом (чем-то длящимся).


Если так, то не может, откуда же мы тогда все же делаем вывод о отсутствии страданий в нирване? Если такой вывод сделать нельзя, то он одинаково ложен и неприменим как и любое другое возможное утверждение и вывод о присутствии страданий или о присутствии в нирване варенья. Однако вывод о наличии варенья в нирване не делается, а вот о отсутствии страданий делается, хотя они оба совершенно равноправны в своей неприменимости. Значит, все же в нирване присутствует сознание и восприятие отсутствия страданий, раз об этом вообще говорят применительно к нирване.



> То есть, о познании (восприятие его вид) нирваны можно говорить только об однократном.


Эм, не очень понял о "однократном восприятии", как это возможно. Если нирвана это "аннигиляция", т.е. отсутствие сознания (что само по себе уже немыслимо, кто делает такое умозаключение?), то мы ежедневно ночью имеем такую временную репетицию нирваны в виде глубокого сна без сновидений. Если бы такое "однократное восприятие" было бы возможным, то мы бы имели этот "последний акт восприятия", ну вот подобно глубокой концентрации ума на образе медитации. Однако ничего воспринимаемого даже как "чернота-пустота" в глубоком сне мы не имеем или если точнее, то вообще ничего сказать не можем, даже подтведить акт такого отсутствия. А если бы имели такое "однократный" и неизменный атк восприятия, то могли его наличие и подтвердить.
Вот в этом и разница и потому если даже утверждение о отсутствии страданий является единственно применительным к нирване, то это уже означает наличие сознательности и восприятие такого отсутствия, что не может быть "аннигиляцией" и быть подобно обмороку. А если о нирване нельзя сказать как о прекращении страданий, что чего мы тогда вообще добивались? А добиваемся отсутствия страданий, значит нельзя плод всех усилий лишать такой характеристики, иначе все вообще напрасно.

----------


## Huandi

> Если так, то не может, откуда же мы тогда все же делаем вывод о отсутствии страданий в нирване?


Из отсутствия причины страдания - жажды.

Обмороки и всякие сны это опять некие континуальные состояния. Поэтому, не подходят как пример. 




> А если о нирване нельзя сказать как о прекращении страданий, что чего мы тогда вообще добивались?


Добивались, что-ли, возможности сказать? Нирвана и так относится к нама  :Smilie: . Про сознание можно говорить только при прижизненной нирване.




> Эм, не очень понял о "однократном восприятии", как это возможно.


А это сложно понять, там же логика. Надо вдумываться.

----------


## Sadhak

> Из отсутствия причины страдания - жажды.


Отсутствие жажды это одна из причин отсутствия страданий, поэтому не может быть применимо к описанию самой нирваны, т.е. не является ее характеристикой по которой мы могли бы вообще разобраться где нирвана, а где ее нет. Жажды может не быть во многих случаях, но мы не можем каждый из них тут же объявить нирваной.



> Обмороки и всякие сны это опять некие континуальные состояния. Поэтому, не подходят как пример.


Подходят, поскольку на данном отрезке времени обладают всеми теми же свойствами как и "нирвана-аннигиляция". А если такая "нирвана" не подобна и не может быть сравнима с известными нам состояниями "отсутствия" сознания, то как мы тогда можем и называть ее "аннигиляцией"?



> Добивались, что-ли, возможности сказать? Нирвана и так относится к нама . Про сознание можно говорить только при прижизненной нирване.


Нет, добивались устранить страдания и если результатом таких усилий будет невозможность констатации их отсутствия, то какой смысл тогда в нирване? Зачем она нам, мы же страдания устраняем приоритетно, а не "нирвану" ищем, где нельзя сказать о их отсутствии? Понятно, что нирвана внеконцептуальна и тому подобное, но как-то мы должны связать сам ярлык "нирвана" хоть с чем-то, хоть с одной характеристикой, чтобы не подозревать нирвану в утюге, к примеру? Все характеристики ее отрицательные, негативные (не то, не это...) кроме одной положительной  - отсутствие страданий. Вот за эту единственную ниточку можно вытащить и наличие сознательности и факт восприятия отсутствия страданий.



> А это сложно понять, там же логика. Надо вдумываться.


Ну, если не трудно, предъявите эту логическую цепочку, вдруг пойму  :Smilie: . Там наверное должна быть видна разница между однонаправленной концентрацией?

----------


## Huandi

> Отсутствие жажды это одна из причин отсутствия страданий


Жажда (тришна\танха) - единственная причина духкха. Нирвана это духкха-ниродха, путем прекращения тришна. Это три из Четырех Благородных Истин.




> Подходят


Нет. Так как нирвана не континуальна, так как имеет атрибут "вечная".




> Нет, добивались устранить страдания и если результатом таких усилий будет невозможность констатации их отсутствия, то какой смысл тогда в нирване?


Достижение нирваны констатируется в момент ее обретения. Об этом и шла речь.




> Ну, если не трудно, предъявите эту логическую цепочку, вдруг пойму


Все написано полностью, достаточно просто внимательно и вдумчиво прочитать. Каждое слово имеет значение: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=213

----------


## Оскольд

Длящееся-недлящиеся, возможно в один момент воспинимать что то одно и невозможно другое - это все законы сознания, а значит эти законы не применимы к Ниббане поскольку постулируется принципиальность того, что это не состояние сознания...т.е. сознания, нашего сансарического там нет...(а вот значит ли это что нет никакого аз не вем...если значит то...странно все это)

Вы вот лучше,чем пытаться логически обосновать то, что логически непознаваемо(логика это инструмент сансарического сознания, с ее помощью в принципе нельзя познать ничего вне-сансарического) скажите мне *Хуанди*:
Вам самому нужна Ниббана которую Вы так отстаиваете? Вам нужно такое пркращение страданий, каким Вы его тут представляете? Вы хотели бы достичь того, что здесь предлагаете понимать под Ниббаной?

----------


## Huandi

> возможно в один момент воспинимать что то одно и невозможно другое - это все законы сознания


Такого нет в буддизме.

----------


## Оскольд

Не увиливайте от главных вопросов, Хуанди.

----------


## Оскольд

Ребята я открыл тему в "Общем форуме" http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11921 где хотел бы увидеть вопоставление тхеравадинского и махаянского представлений о Ниббане(Нирване) так что всех кому есть что сказать прошу туда.

----------


## Huandi

> Не увиливайте от главных вопросов, Хуанди.



Это что за такие манеры так разговаривать? Я разговариваю только на те темы, которые мне интересны. Не отвечаю - значит не считаю полезным ни для кого.

----------


## Оскольд

Слово "увиливать" вполне литературнное, если для Вас оскорбительное могу заменить на "уходить от ответа" и принести извенения...

А вот то, что Вы не можете(не хотите) ответить на вопрос является ли отстаиваемая Вами трактовка Вашим же идеалом, это по меньшей мере странно!)))

Вот Тхеравадины отстаивают трактовку своей школы, потому что это их идеал...

А тут...в общем без ответа на те вопросы разговор этот с Вами вдвойне бессмысленен...(во первых потому что Вы не связаны с традицией, во вторых потому что это не Ваш идеал(?) )...

----------


## Huandi

Нет аргументов по теме, но хочется продолжать жарко спорить? Это называется "флэйм".

----------


## Оскольд

Вы меня не поняли или делаете вид, что не поняли.

Повторяю еще раз: для меня достаточно тех аргументов, что здесь приводили Тхеравадины.

Считаю, что они дали исчерпывающий ответ, причем о том что является их идеалом.

Спорить, тем более жарко, наоборот призываю прекратить.

В споре кто то что то пытается доказать, я же не пытаюсь доказать ничего.

По этому Ваши обвинения беспочвены и нарушают правила форума.

----------


## Huandi

> Повторяю еще раз: для меня достаточно тех аргументов, что здесь приводили Тхеравадины.


А мне то какое дело? Достаточно и хорошо. Я же вообще не с вами в этой теме последнее время разговаривал.

----------


## Оскольд

Я просто выразил удивление(ни больше ни меньше), что кто то отстаивает позицию которая не является его идеалом...по крайней мере он не может твердо заявить об этом...

Зачем? Ради самого спора? Не это ли называется флэймом?

Кстате в Слове Будды есть недвухсмысленные намеки на то, что отстаивать убеждения в которые сам не веришь и которые не являются твоим идеалом не есть хорошо...

----------


## Huandi

Истиной является знание, как нечто есть на самом деле. Это может быть установлено только через два вида познания -  восприятие и умозаключение. А руководствоваться некими заранее взятыми предубеждениями (идеалами) - грубая ошибка.

----------


## Sadhak

> Жажда (тришна\танха) - единственная причина духкха.


Это в Тхераваде причина страданий и наличия сансары - жажда и потому острие ее практики направлено на ее устранение. А вот в Махаяне такой первичной причиной считается неведение и потому ее практики приоритетно всегда направлены на устранение именно неведения, а не жажды.
Логику "однократного восприятия" я все же не понял, ну да ладно.

----------


## Huandi

> А вот в Махаяне такой первичной причиной считается неведение


Это неведение относительно 4БИ. То есть, там опять все заворачивается на жажду.

----------


## Топпер

> Это в Тхераваде причина страданий и наличия сансары - жажда и потому острие ее практики направлено на ее устранение. А вот в Махаяне такой первичной причиной считается неведение и потому ее практики приоритетно всегда направлены на устранение именно неведения, а не жажды.
> Логику "однократного восприятия" я все же не понял, ну да ладно.


Нет. Понимание, в этом вопросе такое же, как в Махаяне. Так же авидджа - корень всего страдания. И именно её устраняют.

----------


## Sadhak

> Такое познание не должно быть континуальным (длящимся). Ведь познанием является получение только того знания, которого еще нет.


Пусть даже так, но тогда *не может познаться то, чего еще нет, а если уже есть и "оно" неизменное, вечное и т.п., то и рассказать об этом нам будет уже нельзя, поскольку на то "оно"и неизменно-вечное*. Ну, вот представим черный непрозрачный портал. Все наши рассуждения о его сущности могут быть основаны только на умозаключении, логике, рассуждении и т.п., а значит еще не являются достоверным знанием полученным из опыта. А знание без и вне опыта может быть легко опровергнуто в будущем, и что бы там красиво и логично не выводили, портал может оказаться чему угодно. Если же зайти в такой "портал-нирвану", то если он действительно вечно-неизменный, мы высунуть оттуда голову и рассказать об этом уже никому не можем, а значит невозможна ни проверка, ни утверждение. Есть там страдания, нет там страданий - непонятно, а значит и нашей целью и плодом наших усилий для избавления от страданий тоже признан не может. Тогда усилия для его достижения бессмысленны. Если же есть возможность для проверки содержания и сути такого "портала" на собственном опыте, а не путем предварительного умозаключения, то тогда он не может быть признан вечно-неизменным и там явно существует возможность восприятия факта отсутствия страданий, наличия сознания и вообще все той же изменчивости и обусловленности, если мы говорим о конкретном Будде в нирване с теми или иными его качествами, что и позволило нам выделить его от чего-то другого. 
Не клеится. Поэтому такое представление нирваны в виде неизменной, вечной и окончательной дыры-портала с отсутствием или даже наличием сознания абсолютно противоречиво. А вот в Махаяне с тождеством сансары-нирваны, природой будды и т.п. таких проблем просто нет:



> Хотя *основа и свободна от омраченности*,
> Для того *чтобы устранить завесу неведения,
> Которая есть - сиюминутное незнание этого факта*,
> И были преподаны многочисленные практики пути.
>  (Ц.Н.Рангдрол "Самая суть".)

----------


## Huandi

В такой трактовке как у вас, "основа" это просто метафизика, нвроде того же Брахмана, то есть фантазии.

----------


## Sadhak

> В такой трактовке как у вас, "основа" это просто метафизика, нвроде того же Брахмана, то есть фантазии.


Нет, поскольку ригпа доступно, проверяется и познается на собственном опыте.

----------


## Топпер

Про ригпа, пожалуйста, в  соответсвтующую тему.

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, поскольку ригпа доступно, проверяется и познается на собственном опыте.


В правильной трактовке ригпа (на пали vijja) это знание 4БИ. Тогда и доступно, и проверяется, и не метафизика. А вот когда ее считают чем-то другим...

----------


## Zom

Аджан Брам приводит такую иллюстрацию достижения ниббаны :

"Бесчисленные миллионы лет метеорит или ледяная комета вращались вокруг нашей солнечной системы, пролетая и яркий (освещенный солнцем) космос и темный.  Точно также и поток сознания, "знающий" и "делающий" (то есть "я"), скитались миллионы жизней по самсаре, рождаясь и умирая в ярких и мрачных мирах. Но однажды метеорит (или комета) встречаются с нашей планетой, входят в её атмосферу и сгорают в сверкающем сиянии, а затем гаснут навечно. Точно также и то, что мы назваем "личностью" встречает подлинную Дхамму, достигает глубокого прозрения в пустотность "делающего" и "знающего" и ум (citta) сгорает в сверкающем сиянии со знанием того, что вскоре он навсегда угаснет".

Подобно тому, как метеорит (или комета) состоит из составляющих и не имеет в себе "вечной души" или "чистого метеорита", точно также и в человеке нет никакого "вечного чистого ума", который должен "пребывать в ниббане, знать и переживать её".

Взгляд о том, что такой ум ЕСТЬ и будет пребывать в ниббане - называется этернализмом.
Взгляд о том, что такой ум ЕСТЬ, но уничтожается в ниббане - называется нигилизмом.

Будда утверждал, что и тот и другой взгляды являются ложными.

----------


## До

Метеорит и комета состоят из материи и энергии. Материя и энергия не уничтожима, а лишь только преобразуются из одного вида в другой.

----------


## Топпер

> Метеорит и комета состоят из материи и энергии. Материя и энергия не уничтожима, а лишь только преобразуются из одного вида в другой.


Мы тоже не знаем, стоит ли за дхаммами какая-либо иная реальность. Но проявления дхамм - гаснут.

----------


## Huandi

> Материя и энергия не уничтожима, а лишь только преобразуются из одного вида в другой.


Это (закон сохранения энергии) работает для более-менее постоянного состояния невечной нашей Вселенной. И связан с постоянством времени при текущем ее состоянии. (это обобщая наиболее разумные теории по данному вопросу)

----------


## Zom

Точно также и с существом. Нечему уничтожаться, кроме иллюзий.

Если брать пример кометы или метеорита, то эти "феномены" "есть" благодаря тому, что имеются силы притяжения атомов. Когда такие силы перестают действовать, то метеорит или комета "исчезает".

Также и с живым существом - нама-рупа (ум-и-тело) существуют благодаря "силам притяжения", удерживающим их вместе, которые и есть жажда (tanha). Когда невежество рассеивается, жажда уничтожается и нет сил, которые продолжают "удерживать и собирать" этот ум-и-тело, т.е. существо.

Еще я хотел бы добавить, что не нужно передергивать этот пример и понимать его так, что сходство тут буквально во всём -)))
Он показывает лишь "суть дела", но не более того.

----------


## Aleksey L.

пример любопытен, только мне не понятно, зачем тело обязательно должно распадаться? 
неуничтожим тонкий Будда-образ, картинка, запечатленная в моменты самадхи и хранящаяся в ячейке-хранилище всех ваших клеток-миров, где вы и выступаете в качестве Будды. 

но рупу-то надо поддерживать, а не развеивать на атомы постоянно.
___________________________________
Если же следовать вашей логике, можно преспокойно лечь в гробик и перестать удерживать драгоценное тело, решив, что жажда таким образом пропадет  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> пример любопытен, только мне не понятно, зачем тело обязательно должно распадаться? 
> неуничтожим тонкий Будда-образ, картинка, запечатленная в моменты самадхи и хранящаяся в ячейке-хранилище всех ваших клеток-миров, где вы и выступаете в качестве Будды.


Потому что так действует закон Дхаммы. Будда это явно указал в патичча-самуппаде, схеме взаимозависимого возникновения.
Однако люди что только не напридумывают, лишь бы подкрепить свою жажду к эго, которое должно быть хоть в каком-то виде - например, в образе "тонкого Будда-образа, картинки, запечатленной в моменты самадхи и хранящейся в ячейке-хранилище всех ваших клеток-миров, где вы и выступаете в качестве Будды".

----------


## Aleksey L.

: )

----------


## Гавриилко

> Того блаженства, которое понимается по SUKHA в джхане - вот именно такого нет - оно отбрасывается как грубое уже на 4 джхане.
> 
> Кстати сутта не та. Говорил именно Будда и говорил последовательно обо всех джханах подряд, упоминая "всё более возвышенное блаженство" каждый раз.
> 
> Вот, ещё один на крючок попался. И еще раз в 100-ый раз отвечаем - такой вопрос НЕ корректен. Будда сам сказал, что такой вопрос неправильный и правильного ответа на него дать нельзя. Сказать да будет неправильно, сказать нет будет тоже неправильно. Потому Будда не отвечал на такой вопрос. 
> Вообщем читайте топик внимательно с самого начала -)
> 
> Именно такой же вопрос был задан в конце сутты Будде (точнее очень похожий) на что Будда ответил - примерно так - "Нет друг, не пытайся [сейчас] понять [переживание] этого, а только когда такое состояние будет достигнуто, тогда и придёт понимание".
> 
> ...


Вот это вдохновляет, чтобы стремиться, спасибо.
А то, листал Аджана Брама, и припекло (даже более, *БОМБАНУЛО*):

_"Вам требуется многократный опыт джхан, наделенный словом учения самого Будда, если вы хотите пробурить стену жажды у существованию, жажды быть, и увидеть на собственном опыте, что то, что называют "читтой", "умом", "сознанием" или "тем кто познает", -на деле всего лишь пустой процесс, подпитываемый жаждой бытия и замутённый представлениями о постоянстве, но который вне всяких сомнений наделен природой полного прекращения и не оставляет ничего позади себя."
_

Это А. Брам ведь о джановом уме? 
Возможно прост не совсем понятно выраженно для новичков "ничего", остается ведь неописуемое синтаксисом языка, покой, верно? А тут об этом не сказанно.
Или быть может он имел ввиду что прекращается ум, но остается не ум?

+Вот например в нибанна-суте сказанно:
(9) Далее, бывает так, что монах с полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. *И [когда монах] увидел [это] мудростью*, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему ниббана приятна»1.

Значит ли это что после подобного опыта ниббаны, исчезнут  "загрязнения" и появится тяга к небытию?




> Я хочу как можно адекватнее представлять конечную цель этого Пути...
> А результаты, если человек серьезно практикует, есть у суфиев и у исихастов и у индусов и у дзеников и у ваджраянистов,мало ли вообще у кого они есть, и потом, с чего Вы взяли что отчаянно?
> Для меня к примеру, было удивительно что поднятый вопрос вызвал такую бурю эмоций, что меня чуть врагом Дхаммы не назначили...


Ох как я тебя понимаю! Просто помни что ты такой не один  :Smilie: 




> Конечная цель в том, чтобы выйти за пределы даже малейшей жажды к становлению.
> Именно это отличает Учение Будды от всех остальных религиозных учений. 
> 
> Конечно уже другой вопрос - сможете ли вы осознать, что у вас больше нет жажды, или не сможете. Например, индуистские *йогины достигают джхан и считают что это полное просветление, т.е. конец пути. Убедить их в обратном едва ли возможно, потому что это "божественное" состояние, "слияние с абсолютом" - чего они и хотели.* 
> Есть история о том, как Будда старался доказать несостоятельность таких достижений Маха Кассапе, который был величайшим йогином, с высокоразвитыми психическими способностями. Будде пришлось чуть ли не месяц состязаться с ним в психических возможностях, чтобы тот понял, что он [Кассапа] не  просветленный. И эта миссия Будды практически провалилась, но тогда Будда сказал прямо - если ты сейчас не послушаешься меня, то никогда не выйдешь из сансары. И такая прямота видимо как-то сработала и Маха Кассапа стал учеником Будды и достиг архатства.





> Дорогой Зом, история очень поучительная и интересная(без иронии, мне вообще нравится читать канон и т.д.), но вот лично Вас не смущает, что это выйти из сансары, в тхеравадинской интерпретации, можно лишь в никуда, в абсолютное ничто и так, что ты даже сам этого не почувствуешь)))?


О! Тоже вот понять немогу, а если этого достаточно. 
Ведь никаких мыслей, историй, времени, желаний - cвет, любовь, единство!
Зачем же идти дальше мм?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Зачем же идти дальше?


чтоб выйти за пределы http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10940

----------

Гавриилко (30.07.2014)

----------


## Гавриилко

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...a-cosmique.htm
Ниббана – это существующая реальность

Что касается природы ниббаны, часто задают вопрос: «ниббана – это только уничтожение скверны и освобождение от сансары или это также некая реальность, существующая сама по себе?» Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Будда говорит о ниббане как о дхамме. Например, он говорит – из всех дхамм обусловленных и необусловленных, самая превосходная, наивысшая дхамма – это ниббана. Дхамма обозначает существующую реальность в отличие от концепций. Дхаммы бывают двух видов: обусловленные и необусловленные. Обусловленная дхамма – это реальность, возникшая в силу причин и следствий; нечто появляющееся благодаря действию различных условий. Обусловленные дхаммы – это пять совокупностей – материальная форма, ощущение, восприятие, умственные построения и сознание. Обусловленные дхаммы не статичны. Они проходят через непрекращающийся процесс становления, появляясь, изменяясь и исчезая в силу своей обусловленности. Однако необусловленная дхамма не производится причинами и условиями. Ее свойства прямо противоположны свойствам обусловленных дхамм: она не подвержена возникновению, изменению и прекращению. Тем не менее, это реальность и Будда называет ниббану необусловленной дхаммой.
Будда называет ниббану аятана. Это слово означает мир или сферу. Это сфера, где вообще ничто не соответствует нашему обыденному опыту, и следовательно, ее можно описать только способом отрицания – отрицанием всех ограниченных и конкретных качеств обусловленных явлений.
Будда также называет ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.
Он также говорит о ниббане как о чем-то, что можно ощутить телесно, на опыте – таком ясном и интенсивном, что его можно описать как – соприкосновение тела с бессмертием.
Будда также называет ниббану состоянием (пада), как аматапада – бессмертием или аччутапада, нетленностью.
Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сача, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.
Поэтому все эти термины, рассмотренные как целое, ясно указывают на то, что ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования. Ниббана не обусловлена, не рождена и вечна.

 :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Юань Дин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

В реальности нет ни законов, ни нирваны, ни ниббаны  :Smilie: Всё это присутствует  только в человеческом рассудке. Куда исчезает  всё вышеперечисленное, когда рассудок прекращает присваивать всему имена и делить этот мир ?  Что остаётся?

----------

Альбина (04.08.2014), Гавриилко (04.08.2014), Наталья (06.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014), Эделизи (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

в ссылке из 247 поста пишут, что остаётся остаток:
"Остаток, который остается в араханте – это пять совокупностей, которые и составляют его индивидуальность в нынешнем существовании, психофизиологический организм – результат прошлых существований. После достижения ниббаны его ум и тело продолжают существовать до конца его существования. Вторая стадия достижения ниббаны называется элементом ниббаны без остатка. Эта ниббана осуществляется арахантом после оставления тела – того, что называется смертью."
после оставления остатка "Огонь просто погас" - там же

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Альбина (04.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> В реальности нет ни законов, ни нирваны, ни ниббаны Всё это присутствует  только в человеческом рассудке. Куда исчезает  всё вышеперечисленное, когда рассудок прекращает присваивать всему имена и делить этот мир ?  Что остаётся?


Остается тело,которое кормить надо,  и еще и часто, и как подумаешь,что кормить  в худшем случае придется еще столько же, сколько прожил- понимаешь в какую сансарную ловушку ты попал . :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (04.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В реальности нет ни законов, ни нирваны, ни ниббаны Всё это присутствует  только в человеческом рассудке. Куда исчезает  всё вышеперечисленное, когда рассудок прекращает присваивать всему имена и делить этот мир ?  Что остаётся?


Ниббана и остаётся! ) Ибо ниббана - это и есть реальность, реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия.

«Человек состоит из шести стихий: твердости, текучести, жара, движения, пространства и сознания. При их рассмотрении он обнаруживает, что ни одна из них не является "моим", "мной" или "моим я". Он понимает, как возникает сознание, как возникают и исчезают приятные, неприятные и безразличные ощущения. Посредством этого знания его разум становится непривязанным. Затем он находит в себе чистую непоколебимость (упекха), которую может направить на достижение любого высокого духовного состояния, и знает, что эта чистая непоколебимость будет длиться продолжительное время. Но тогда он думает:

Если я сосредоточу эту чистую непоколебимость на Области Бесконечного Пространства и разовью сообразный с ней разум, то это будет умственным созиданием (самкхатам). Если я сосредоточу эту Чистую Непоколебимость на Области Бесконечного Сознания... на Области Ничего... или на Области ни Восприятия ни Не-Восприятия и разовью сообразный с ней разум, то это будет умственным созиданием". Тогда он ни созидает умственно, ни желает непрестанности и становления (бхава) или уничтожения (вибхава), ни за что в мире он не цепляется, в нем нет волнения; поскольку в нем нет волнения, он полностью успокоен в себе (полностью угасший внутри - паччаттан йева париниббаяти). И он знает: "Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного»

----------

Vladiimir (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014), Ассаджи (04.08.2014), Гавриилко (04.08.2014), Жека (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Эделизи (04.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> прожита чистая жизнь,сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного»


А если в уме обнаруживается такой вывод без предварительных  усилий по сосредоточению непоколебимости ,это еще не ниббана?  Нет?  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А если в уме обнаруживается такой вывод без предварительных  усилий по сосредоточению непоколебимости ,это еще не ниббана?  Нет?


Скорее всего нет. ) Вывод - это всё ещё концептуальное знание, а не прямое постижение реальности.

----------

Альбина (04.08.2014), Гавриилко (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Остается тело,которое кормить надо,  и еще и часто, и как подумаешь,что кормить  в худшем случае придется еще столько же, сколько прожил- понимаешь в какую сансарную ловушку ты попал .


Кто создает сансарные ловушки? Кто кормит это тело? Есть ли разница, кого кормить - это тело или тело Будды?)

----------

Альбина (04.08.2014), Гавриилко (04.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ниббана и остаётся! ) Ибо ниббана - это и есть реальность, реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия.
> 
> «Человек состоит из шести стихий: твердости, текучести, жара, движения, пространства и сознания. При их рассмотрении он обнаруживает, что ни одна из них не является "моим", "мной" или "моим я". Он понимает, как возникает сознание, как возникают и исчезают приятные, неприятные и безразличные ощущения. Посредством этого знания его разум становится непривязанным. Затем он находит в себе чистую непоколебимость (упекха), которую может направить на достижение любого высокого духовного состояния, и знает, что эта чистая непоколебимость будет длиться продолжительное время. Но тогда он думает:
> 
> Если я сосредоточу эту чистую непоколебимость на Области Бесконечного Пространства и разовью сообразный с ней разум, то это будет умственным созиданием (самкхатам). Если я сосредоточу эту Чистую Непоколебимость на Области Бесконечного Сознания... на Области Ничего... или на Области ни Восприятия ни Не-Восприятия и разовью сообразный с ней разум, то это будет умственным созиданием". Тогда он ни созидает умственно, ни желает непрестанности и становления (бхава) или уничтожения (вибхава), ни за что в мире он не цепляется, в нем нет волнения; поскольку в нем нет волнения, он полностью успокоен в себе (полностью угасший внутри - паччаттан йева париниббаяти). И он знает: "Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сд ,называетелано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного»


Если это можно назвать ниббаной, то это еще не ниббана, т.к. еще присутствует тот, кто дает определения и делает выводы. )

----------

Фил (04.08.2014), Эделизи (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Если это можно назвать ниббаной, то это еще не ниббана, т.к. еще присутствует тот, кто дает определения и делает выводы. )


 Или хотя бы потому, что она "есть" в том виде, в котором мы ее назвали.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Кто создает сансарные ловушки? Кто кормит это тело? Есть ли разница, кого кормить - это тело или тело Будды?)


Ну не знаю)). По моему ощущению тело Будды жрать не просит ,а вот тот "драгоценный" сосуд, в котором  оно находится постоянно требует .

----------

Алик (04.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если это можно назвать ниббаной, то это еще не ниббана, т.к. еще присутствует тот, кто дает определения и делает выводы. )


 Конечно, палец, указывающий на луну - это ещё не сама луна, но Будда например давал определения и называл ниббаной то, что постиг на собственном опыте, т.е. указывал верное направление куда и как смотреть.)

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Гавриилко (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Скорее всего нет. ) Вывод - это всё ещё концептуальное знание, а не прямое постижение реальности.


Ну как сказать -концептуальное . Бывает на людей наваливаются ни с того ни с сего переживания типа "Вот уже в жизни все что надо -было. Все узнал-и все что будет- тоже понятно.  И так на душе спокойно и уверенно, что готов умереть  в любую секунду". Мне кажется у людей бывают такие вот проблески постижения реальности,а переживание  "пустотности" оформляется  умом  в понятия . Не прямое знание возможно ,но какое-то косвенное все-равно переживается .  По мне, так не в таком уж  люди и в "неведении" находятся.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не прямое знание возможно ,но какое-то косвенное все-равно переживается .  По мне, так не в таком уж  люди и в "неведении" находятся.


Конечно, ведь истина (ниббана) всегда рядом.)

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Альбина (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Конечно, ведь истина (ниббана) всегда рядом.)


Ну да). Как раз слово в слово хотела написать в заключении,но подумала что и  так много выводов.)

----------

Сергей Ч (04.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Джханы лишь удел бытия, опирающийся на прекращении контакта с пятью чувствами.
Блаженство, возникающее вследствие отстраненности от страданий, вызываемых пятью чувствами - возникает и прекращается

Если говорить о трех телах Будды (теле проявлений, теле блаженства и теле истины), то это лишь то, как с прекращением жажды и привязанности воспринимаются дхармы трех миров (чувств, форм и неформ)

Природа же Будды, нерожденное сознание, описываемое как ясный свет, или светоносное сознание, это то, что вне содержания моментов сознания, само и есть то, что есть взаимообусловленное возникновение и прекращение всех дхамм. Что есть татхагата - то и есть нерожденная основа сознания, основа различения всех и любых феноменов.

----------


## Аурум

> Джханы лишь удел бытия, опирающийся на прекращении контакта с пятью чувствами.
> Блаженство, возникающее вследствие отстраненности от страданий, вызываемых пятью чувствами - возникает и прекращается
> 
> Если говорить о трех телах Будды (теле проявлений, теле блаженства и теле истины), то это лишь то, как с прекращением жажды и привязанности воспринимаются дхармы трех миров (чувств, форм и неформ)
> 
> Природа же Будды, нерожденное сознание, описываемое как ясный свет, или светоносное сознание, это то, что вне содержания моментов сознания, само и есть то, что есть взаимообусловленное возникновение и прекращение всех дхамм. Что есть татхагата - то и есть нерожденная основа сознания, основа различения всех и любых феноменов.


Что это было?!

----------

Neroli (12.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Нико (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что это было?!


Это надо было в тему о безначальном осознавании. Зачем-то меня пригласили ответить на этот вопрос именно в этой теме. Прошу прощения за путаницу

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Аурум (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это надо было в тему о безначальном осознавании. Зачем-то меня пригласили ответить на этот вопрос именно в этой теме. Прошу прощения за путаницу


Я думал, бот с ИИ захватил ваш аккаунт!  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (12.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

Это уже очень давно произошло.

----------

Neroli (12.08.2014), Аурум (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это уже очень давно произошло.


ИИ подкрался незаметно...

----------


## Georgiy

В Питере экология плохая, мутации очень быстрые.

----------

